# Zeigt her eure Desktop/Notebook Hardware und Co....



## stephank1301 (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nachdem ich nichts Vergleichbares hier gefunden habe, mache ich einfach mal einen neuen Fred auf.

Was nutzt Ihr denn an Desktop / Notebook Hardware.

Ihr wollt euch vielleicht etwas neues Anschaffen, Komplette Rechner oder nur Zubehör und seit euch nicht sicher!?

Diskussionen, Bilder, Fragen und Anregungen rund um das Thema Hard.- und Software bis hin zu Netzwerk und Co. sind hier erwünscht.

ABER: Bitte keine Diskussionen bezüglich Microsoft vs. Apple.
Das sind bereits im Ansatz zwei völlig verschiedene Systeme!   

Und, um das ganze im Rahmen zu halten, bitte nur Private Stuff!


----------



## stephank1301 (12. Mai 2021)

Ich mal mal den Anfang mit meinem Alien-gedöns.








17.3 Zoll 4K Display

Intel Core I7 8750H

32 GB DDR 4 Ram

Nvidia GeForce RTX2070 mit 8GB

Samsung 980 Pro 1TB, Boot-Platte

Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB

Killer WLan AX1650

Von dem anderen geCustomiste`ten Zeugs fang ich vielleicht später an… 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (14. Mai 2021)

Ich möchte den Brückentag heute nutzen, um meine Erfahrungen zu dem Thema SSD Speicher, NMVE SSD Speicher und M.2 NMVVE SSD zu Teilen.

Grundsätzlich ist der wesentliche Unterschied zu den Klassischen Festplatten:
SSD`s besitzen keine rotierenden Bauteile
SSD`s verbrauchen weniger Strom als Festplatten
SSD`s sind wesentlich schneller als herkömmliche Festplatten.

Aber, SSD ist nicht gleich SSD.

SSD in 2.5 Zoll Form-Faktor:
Diese sieht optisch aus, wie eine herkömmliche Festplatte. Sie bieten eine Lese.- und Schreibraten von bis zu 540 Mbit/s.
In der heutigen Zeit ist diese SSD eine der langsamsten SSD die aktuell verfügbar sind und daher bei neuen Mainboards nicht mehr als Boot-Platte sondern eher als großes Speichermedium anzusehen.

Es sei denn, man hat nur einen S-Ata Anschluss, dann bringt auch eine solche SSD ordentlich Speed in ein System.

SSD mit einem NVME Faktor:

Diese Anschlüsse sehen in der Regel so aus:




Diese SSD`s brachten richtig Speed in ein System. Hier waren Lese.- und Schreibraten von bis zu 3200 Mbit/s möglich.
Hier wird die Festplatte nicht mehr über eine S-Ata Schnittstelle angesteuert, diese Aufgabe übernimmt hier ein NVME Controller.

SSD mit M.2 NVME Faktor:

Diese Anschlüsse sehen in der Regel so aus:




Diese SSD`s erreichen Lese.- und Schreibraten von bis zu 3560 mbit/s auf einem Mainboard, wenn dies einen PCI e-3.0 Anschluß / Controller unterstützt.
Wird diese SSD auf einem modernen Mainboard mit PCI e-4.0 angeschlossen, sind Lese.- und Schreibraten von bis zu 7000 mbit/s möglich.

Auch bei der M.2 NVME SSD wird die Festplatte über einen NVME Controller angesteuert, welcher nun Direkt mit den Lanes auf dem Mainbaord verbunden ist.

Ich würde es grundsätzlich Empfehlen, sowohl für NVME sowohl auch für M.2 NVME SSD sogenannte Headsink (Kühlplatten) zu verbauen, da diese im Betrieb schon sehr warm werden.
(Man kann sich an einer solchen Festplatte auch die Finger Verbrennen!)

Unterschiede der PCI e-3.0 und PCI e-4.0 M.2 NVME SSD`s:

Es macht bis dato, noch keinen Sinn eine PCIe-4.0 M.2 NVME SSD an ein Mainboard zu verbauen, welches „nur“ ein PCI e-3.0 Anschluss besitzt.

Laut den Chipsatz Herstellern benötigt man neben einem geeigneten Mainboard samt Chipsatz auch eine geeignete CPU (Prozessor), welcher diese Technik unterstützt.

Bei einigen PC / Notebook Hersteller wird aber aktuell noch gemunkelt, dass es Technisch lediglich an dem NVME Controller (Treiber) läge.

Das werde ich bei meinem System, wenn ich diese Beta Treiber zur Verfügung bekomme, mal Testen.

Hier noch einen Ausschnitt von den Leistungsdaten und Temperaturen von meinem System.




Hier sieht man, dass die Samsung 980 Pro (PCI e-4.0 M.2 NVME SSD) in etwa gleich schnell ist, als die Samsung 970 Evo Plus (PCI e-3.0 NVME SSD).
Mein Mainboard unterstützt aktuell die PCIe-3.0 Technik.

Laut Alienware soll dies aber am „Treiber“ für den Controller liegen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was da noch kommt.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (14. Mai 2021)

Komponenten :
CPU : 2 x Intel Xeon X5675
RAM : 6 x 8 GB DDR3-1333 ECC reg. von Samsung
GPU : KFA2 GTX 1650 Super
HDDs : 6 TB/4 TB Toshiba P300
SSD : 512 GB Sandisk
Sound : Creative Soundblaster Z
Monitor : HP 27x
Boxen : Speedlink Gravity Carbon RGB
Tastatur : Sharkoon SGK3
Maus : Sharkoon SGM2
OS : Windows 10 Pro 2004


----------



## Andy_29 (15. Mai 2021)

Beine ausstrecken is aba gefährlich!


----------



## stephank1301 (15. Mai 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Komponenten :
> CPU : 2 x Intel Xeon X5675
> RAM : 6 x 8 GB DDR3-1333 ECC reg. von Samsung
> GPU : KFA2 GTX 1650 Super
> ...


Aus meiner Sicht macht das ganze Konzept durchaus Sinn! 
Da hat sich wer Gedanken gemacht und nicht einfach wahllos Teile gekauft.


Andy_29 schrieb:


> Beine ausstrecken is aba gefährlich!


Wenn man nicht wie ein G in seinem Lowrider auf dem Schaltknüppel liegt oder sich für irgendwelche Schmuddelfilme „lang“ machen möchte, sehe ich da keine Probleme! 🤣


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Mai 2021)

Nagut. Meine Coronabastelbude in Kühl-Iterationen:











Ursprünglich mit Beratung durch das Forum entstanden. Dann hat sich das Projekt verselbständigt, weil ich bastelvernarrt bin und mit Kühlmethoden experimentieren wollte.

+Asus ROG Strix B550-I
+R7 3700X
+32GB Ballistix 3200 CL16, DOCP
+Seasonic SGX 650
+GTX 1060 6GB (das war so nicht geplant, aber und so) @1950MHz
+1TB + 500GB Adata XPG
+Aquacomputer Octo und Highflow Next
In einem NZXT H210, inzwischen mit Löchern in der Front.

Ursprünglich mit Prism Wraith, dann mit Arctic Esports Duo, dann mit Eisbaer 240 und jetzt mit Custom WaKü auf Eisbaerbasis 280er und 120er Radis sowie Watercool Heatkiller auf der GPU.

Die WaKü hat ihr endgültiges Fansetup noch nicht, , von den anderen Kphlungen war die AiO mit verbessertem Airflow im Case die beste Version. Die GPU hatte leider die Geräuschkulisse eine Flugzeugs.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (15. Mai 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht macht das ganze Konzept durchaus Sinn!
> Da hat sich wer Gedanken gemacht und nicht einfach wahllos Teile gekauft.
> 
> Wenn man nicht wie ein G in seinem Lowrider auf dem Schaltknüppel liegt oder sich für irgendwelche Schmuddelfilme „lang“ machen möchte, sehe ich da keine Probleme! 🤣


Für auf dem Schreibtisch ist mir das 30 Kg Teil zu kobig. Ist genug Platz unter dem Schreibtisch.
Mehr Infos : https://www.hardwaredealz.com/forum/threads/hp-proliant-ml350-g6-projekt.25443/


----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. Mai 2021)




----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. Mai 2021)

So, hier mal meine Bescheidene Kiste🤓
MSI 570x
Ryzen 5 3600x
Msi 3060Ti Gaming X Trio
G Skill Ripjaws 16Gb
Noctua NH U12A
_Festplatte(Windows): Samsung 970 Evo Plus
Massenspeicher: 970evo, 860evo_


----------



## stephank1301 (18. Mai 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> So, hier mal meine Bescheidene Kiste🤓


Schick verpackt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. Mai 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Schick verpackt!


Danke👍🏻🍻


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Mai 2021)

Eine 3060Ti. Das ist sowas wie ein Einhorn


----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. Mai 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Eine 3060Ti. Das ist sowas wie ein Einhorn


🤣


----------



## neo-bahamuth (18. Mai 2021)

Gehäuse Chieftec Gaming Cube mit folgendem Inhalt (Lüfter sind Bequiet SilentWings 3):


AMD Ryzen 3700X mit Enermax ETS-T50-AXE Silent
32GB (2x16) DDR4-3200 Corsair CL16 glaube ich
Asrock Steel Legend B550M Board
AMD Radeon RX 5700XT XFX THICC 2
500GB Samsung 950 Evo NVME, 1TB 960 EVO 2,5" SSD und nochn RAID0 (Storage Spaces) auf zwei übrigen 2TB HDDs
Pioneer Bluray-Brenner
Corsair Vengeance 650M Netzteil

Bildschirm ist noch ein alter Dell U2713HM, Logitech G402 Maus, Creative Webcam und Soundbar, Cherry MX Board 3.0 blue
Untern Tisch ist noch ne Synology DS418 mit 4x4TB und ein Raspi4b

Notebook von der Arbeit ist ein Thinkpad A285 mit Ryzen 7, 16GB RAM, 512er NVME SSD und FHD Screen ohne Touch.





						Lenovo ThinkPad A285 | Business-Notebook | Lenovo Deutschland
					

Lernen Sie das Lenovo ThinkPad A285 kennen – ein leichtes 31,8-cm-Business-Notebook (12,5") mit AMD Ryzen™ Pro Prozessoren und Radeon™ Vega™ Grafik. Perfekt für Multitasking, ob unterwegs oder im Büro.




					www.lenovo.com
				




Dock + 2x 27" AOC Monitore, Maus und Tastatur fast identisch zu daheim.


----------



## ArmlingAndi (18. Mai 2021)

Hier mal meine Hardware/Arbeitsplatz. Nicht besonderes aber für meine Ansprüche reicht es 

*Computer: *
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
GPU: MSI RX 580 Armour OC 8gb
RAM: G.Skill 2x8gb 3200Mhz
Case: Cooltek Eins Basic mit RGB Lüftern (eigentlich nie in Betrieb)

*Peripherie:*
Tastatur: Modecom Volcano LAN Party RGB
Maus: Lioncast LM30
Headset: Logitech G Pro X
Anlage: Edifier M3200
Controller: XBox One Controller + 3D-Druck Stand
Mauspad: Steelseries Size L

*Bildschirm: *
Lenovo G25-10, 144z
Ambilight Kit von Aliexpress

*Laptop:*
Honor MagicBook 14 2020
16GB RAM
500GB


----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. Mai 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Eine 3060Ti. Das ist sowas wie ein Einhorn


Ich hätte im Nachhinein gleich noch eine zweite kaufen sollen am Release Tag🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Mai 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Ich hätte im Nachhinein gleich noch eine zweite kaufen sollen am Release Tag🙈



Ich hatte schon überlegt, eine 6900er zu nehmen, weil die "nur" das doppelte kostet. 
7X00er abwarten, schauen was Navi23 bringt. Wenn der Leistungszuwachs so groß ist wie vermutet...


----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. Mai 2021)

Habe am Release Tag 549€ bei Alternate bezahlt, und hatte da schon ein schlechtes Gewissen🙈, ein Paar Monate Später bin ich jetzt natürlich froh, doch zugeschlagen zu haben😄


----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. Mai 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon überlegt, eine 6900er zu nehmen, weil die "nur" das doppelte kostet.
> 7X00er abwarten, schauen was Navi23 bringt. Wenn der Leistungszuwachs so groß ist wie vermutet...


AMD Karten finde ich bisher nicht so spannend, beim Raytracing hinken sie noch hinterher, und DLSS, was eigentlich das spannendere Feature ist, bieten sie ja noch nicht, und wie dann die Performance ist, bleibt auch abzuwarten. Wurden ja beim Raytracing auch große Töne gespuckt, und leider nicht gehalten.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (18. Mai 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1274512Anhang anzeigen 1274513Anhang anzeigen 1274514Anhang anzeigen 1274515


Gefällt mir!
Schön dezent.
Wo bekommt man den so ein CP 2077 Background?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. Mai 2021)

https://wallpapersden.com/cyberpunk-2077-girl-team-wallpaper/2560x1440/


----------



## stephank1301 (19. Mai 2021)

Moin,
kurzer Hinweis für die Fritzbox User:








						BSI warnt vor kritischer WLAN-Lücke
					

Das BSI warnt vor sehr gefährlichen WLAN-Schwachstellen, die vermutlich alle Router betreffen, auch die weit verbreiteten Fritzboxen. Für einige Geräte gibt es bereits Sicherheitsupdates, ansonsten können Nutzer nur vorsichtig sein.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Bitte schaut dass Ihr das aktuelle Update installiert:


----------



## stephank1301 (19. Mai 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> DLSS


Benötigt man nicht einen min. 2K Teuren Rechner und einen entsprechenden Monitor, der das kann!?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Mai 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Benötigt man nicht einen min. 2K Teuren Rechner und einen entsprechenden Monitor, der das kann!?


Du verwechselst da was. DLSS rendert einfach gesagt quasi in einer niedrigeren Auflösung und die Karte skaliert das dann mit "KI" (naja) auf die eigentlich Auflösung hoch. Hat nix mit dem Monitor zu tun. Spiel und Grafikkarte müssen das unterstützen.








						DLSS: Wie genau funktioniert die Nvidia-Technologie?
					

Neben Raytracing bewirbt Nvidia seine aktuellen Grafikkarten vor allem mit einer neuen Funktion: DLSS. Doch was genau hat es damit auf sich?..




					www.giga.de


----------



## stephank1301 (19. Mai 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da was. DLSS rendert einfach gesagt quasi in einer niedrigeren Auflösung und die Karte skaliert das dann mit "KI" (naja) auf die eigentlich Auflösung hoch. Hat nix mit dem Monitor zu tun. Spiel und Grafikkarte müssen das unterstützen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dankeschön!


----------



## Aldar (20. Mai 2021)

Ich hasse euch alle 😭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArmlingAndi (20. Mai 2021)

Aldar schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch alle 😭


Das ist aber nicht so nett...


----------



## stephank1301 (21. Mai 2021)

Aldar schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch alle 😭





ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht so nett...


Da fällt mir doch glatt nen Spruch aus`m Film ein:

Sanfte Grüße Bürger, haben Sie irgendwelche Extreme!?  🤣


----------



## Aragonion (30. Mai 2021)

Weil die Zukunft nicht staatliches Geld heist in Form von BTC, BTC-Lightning und XMR.



			https://nulltx.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/lightning-network.jpg


----------



## stephank1301 (5. Juli 2021)

Mir ist am Wochenende eine Dell Precision T5600 Workstation über den Weg gelaufen.

Hat ein 685 Watt Netzteil und 2 Sockets. Da werde ich die Tage mal schauen was meine Bastellkiste zuhause hergibt und ein kleines Serverchen zusammen werkeln...


----------



## stephank1301 (6. Juli 2021)

Also, kurzer zwischenstand, ich möchte die Workstation als zentraler Speicherort und zum Filme konvertieren nutzen.

Die Workstation besitzt aktuell folgende Ausstattung:
Intel Xeon E5 2620
1 Socket Frei
8GB DDR3L ECC 1333 Mhz Ram
AMD FirePro V5900

In der Bastellkiste gefunden habe ich:
2 x 1TB 860 Evo SSD
1 x 750 GB Samsung HDD
1 x 1TB Crucial P1 NVME SSD
Diverse Kabel, leider kein Ram mehr.

Mein Plan:
Intel Xeon E7 8880 V3
1 Socket bleibt vorerst frei
32 GB oder 64 GB DDR3 1600mhz Ram
Dank Bootloader von der NVME Booten 
Zusätzlich zu den Platten aus der Bastelkiste 2 x 8TB HDD, mal schauen welche es werden
Die AMD FirePro fliegt raus, mal schauen welche Nvidia ich finde....


----------



## stephank1301 (7. Juli 2021)

Es wurde jetzt doch eine Intel Xeon E7 8895 V2 CPU.

Cores: 15
Threads: 30
Grundtakt: 2.8 Ghz
Turbo bis: 3.6 Ghz
Cache: 37.5 mb

Hört sich auf dem Papier Interessant an und der Preis war heiß.  

Mal schauen wie Sie sich schlägt, wenn die CPU angekommen ist, dauert noch ca. 1 Woche…..
Vielleicht kauf ich dann noch eine dazu...


----------



## stephank1301 (8. Juli 2021)

Hab die Bastelbude zum Testen mal neu aufgesetzt. Funzt alles.   

Jetzt zerlegen und alles sauber machen. Ich mach die Tage mal Bilder, sieht schon mitgenommen aus das Teil......

Egal, durch Zufall noch 4x16GB Ram für nen humanen Preis ergattert.

Was bitte ist mit den Preisen für gebrauchte GraKas passiert!? Gefühlt verlangen die Leute das Doppelte seit Corona!


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Juli 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Was bitte ist mit den Preisen für gebrauchte GraKas passiert!? Gefühlt verlangen die Leute das Doppelte seit Corona!



Chipknappheit und Mining sind das Hauptproblem. Dazu haut Nvidia eine Karte nach der anderen raus, was natürlich wieder Kapazitäten frisst. Corona ist da nur sekundär. Beste Chance aktuell was zum fairen Preis zu bekommen sind die AMD Drops.
Aktuell sind die Preis schon wieder gut niedriger als vor 2 Monaten. Verrückt ist es.


----------



## stephank1301 (8. Juli 2021)

Danke für den Tipp!   

Ich bin was AMD angeht leider ein gebranntes Kind.....
Ich finds nur Krass, vor Corona einem Freund ne Kiste zusammengebaut, Nvidia Titan X mit 12 GB für 250€ gekauft. Heute fangen die Preise bei 500€ an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Juli 2021)

Ich gucke grade, ob ich ne 1080 sub 300€ finde  Größeren Schirm gekauft und die 1060 ist am Dauerkeuchen. Es ist ne Katastrophe.


----------



## stephank1301 (8. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich gucke grade, ob ich ne 1080 sub 300€ finde











						PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Isen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Juli 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Isen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...



Danke dir. Aber Elektronik nur vor Ort.


----------



## stephank1301 (9. Juli 2021)

Hier mal Pics vom Patient.













Wenn es die Tage (nochmal) regnet, nehm ich alles auseinander dann ist erstmal sauber machen angesagt...


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Juli 2021)

Hatte ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt.


----------



## stephank1301 (9. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt.


Ja, ich auch. Sieht nicht so schlimm aus wie von der Vorbesitzerin beschrieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juli 2021)

Ich bin reiner AMD Nutzer. Aktuell hoffe ich nur, dass meine 5700XT nicht zufällig den Geist aufgibt, Neubeschaffung wäre grad übel. Und hab auch keinen Bedarf an ner schnelleren Karte. Spiele grad nur Grim Dawn und warte auf D2 Resurrected


----------



## stephank1301 (9. Juli 2021)

AMD Grakas hatte ich zu Windows 7 Zeiten, Ergebnis:   
Die Treiberprobleme sind mir so auf den Saxx gegangen, seither nix mehr von denen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Juli 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> AMD Grakas hatte ich zu Windows 7 Zeiten, Ergebnis:
> Die Treiberprobleme sind mir so auf den Saxx gegangen, seither nix mehr von denen.


Weißt Du, wie lange das her ist? Vor allem für IT-Verhältnisse? Seit den Crimson Treibern hat AMD da viel Arbeit reingesteckt (und ist die ATI Altlasten losgeworden), die sind echt top. Aber so ist das in der IT.








						AMD Announces Radeon Crimson Driver Branding & New Settings Control Panel
					






					www.anandtech.com
				




2015 war das.


----------



## stephank1301 (9. Juli 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Weißt Du, wie lange das her ist? Vor allem für IT-Verhältnisse?


Ja! Bin mittlerweile ein alter Sack! 🤣
Aber mit Nvidia Karten hatte ich noch nie Probleme! Never Change a Running System!


----------



## h0nk666 (9. Juli 2021)

Der Treiber hat sich auch nicht wirklich weiterentwickelt... Bei ner amd Karte brauchste keine weitere Zusatzsoftware. Übertakten / undervolten, Überwachung und Einblendung von temps, Auslastungen etc., Max FPS - alles Dinge die ich so über den Treiber nutzen kann 👍🏾


----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. Juli 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Hier mal Pics vom Patient.
> Anhang anzeigen 1304982
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1304983Anhang anzeigen 1304984Anhang anzeigen 1304985
> ...


Gefällt mir!
Auch wenn ich die DELL Firmenpolitik mit ihren proprietären Lösungen manchmal nicht so gut finde.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (11. Juli 2021)

PCMR


----------



## stephank1301 (12. Juli 2021)

So, am WE die Kiste zerlegt und Sauber gemacht.
Heut morgen den Clover Bootloader aufm Stick vorbereitet.
Wenn alles klappt, startet die Bastellbude heute Abend von der NVME....  

CPU kam schon in Deutschland an, müsste bis Ende der Woche da sein.
RAM trudelt heute Abend ein.

Wenn alles gut geht, richte ich heute Abend noch die Platten und DLNA ein.
Pics folgen die Tage.


----------



## stephank1301 (12. Juli 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> PCMR


Gibts bald Infos von deinem neuen Läppi!?  🤔


----------



## Deleted 148456 (12. Juli 2021)

das ist verbaut, find ich für den Preis ganz solide.
Ich hab den nur gekauft, da ich ab Ende August nochmal Schüler bin
Ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Fan von Laptops, mir sind Desktop Rechner einfach schon immer lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (12. Juli 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> das ist verbaut, find ich für den Preis ganz solide.
> Ich hab den nur gekauft, da ich ab Ende August nochmal Schüler bin
> Ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Fan von Laptops, mir sind Desktop Rechner einfach schon immer lieber


Ging ja Fix! 

Ne, da kannste net meckern!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (12. Juli 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Ging ja Fix!
> 
> Ne, da kannste net meckern!


Dacht ich mir auch, deshalb einfach gleich zugeschlagen
Hab die Beleuchtung nochmal Optimiert



so find ich es gut


----------



## stephank1301 (12. Juli 2021)

Gefällt mir auch richtig gut!


----------



## stephank1301 (12. Juli 2021)

Die Optik bei meiner Bastellbude ist wurscht, verschwindet sowieso im Schrank.  🤣


----------



## kordesh (12. Juli 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1306636
> das ist verbaut, find ich für den Preis ganz solide.
> Ich hab den nur gekauft, da ich ab Ende August nochmal Schüler bin
> Ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Fan von Laptops, mir sind Desktop Rechner einfach schon immer lieber



Benutzt du den Laptop auch zum zocken?
Wenn ja würde mich interessieren, ob da n bisschen was geht. Das das Teil keine Perfomancewunder vollbringt ist mir klar. Aber ein Erfahrungsbericht von Spielen, die du zockst, wäre cool.  
Mir schwirrt nämlich seit längerem schon im Kopf herum, dass ich nen Rechner zum zocken möchte. Leider habe ich keinen Platz einen Tower und großen Monitor zu stellen. Ich bin eigentlich auch kein Freund vom Zocken am Laptop… 
Ich hatte eher so was in der Preisklasse um 1.500€ im Blick (was mich dann letztendlich vom Kauf abgehalten hat), aber wenn es für den Preis auch ordentlich funktionieren würde, könnte ich dann doch schwach werden. Das fände ich fürs gelegentliche Zocken noch ok. 
Was ich damit spielen würde, kann ich gar nicht genau sagen. Aufgrund der fehlenden Hardware zocke ich halt immer wieder HL2, CS 1.6, Diablo 2, Mafia 1 usw. 
Wenn ich dann einen neuen Rechner hätte, würden dann halt auch mal neuere Spiele angetestet werden.


----------



## stephank1301 (12. Juli 2021)

Ich hab nix gegen HP, aber für 1500 taggen bekommt man schon einen ordentlich Ausgestatten Alienware M17....


----------



## kordesh (12. Juli 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen HP, aber für 1500 taggen bekommt man schon einen ordentlich Ausgestatten Alienware M17....



Sowas hatte ich auch grundsätzlich im Blick. Irgendwie n Alienware oder so. 
Das habe ich dann aber wieder verworfen, weil ich keine 1.500€ bzw. ich hatte einen für 1.700€ im Blick, um ab und an mal zu zocken. 
der HP von @Barricade hatte ja irgdnwie 800€ oder so gekostet. Das würde ich mir noch gefallen lassen. Wenn es dann funktioniert mit dem Zocken.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (12. Juli 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Benutzt du den Laptop auch zum zocken?
> Wenn ja würde mich interessieren, ob da n bisschen was geht. Das das Teil keine Perfomancewunder vollbringt ist mir klar. Aber ein Erfahrungsbericht von Spielen, die du zockst, wäre cool.
> Mir schwirrt nämlich seit längerem schon im Kopf herum, dass ich nen Rechner zum zocken möchte. Leider habe ich keinen Platz einen Tower und großen Monitor zu stellen. Ich bin eigentlich auch kein Freund vom Zocken am Laptop…
> Ich hatte eher so was in der Preisklasse um 1.500€ im Blick (was mich dann letztendlich vom Kauf abgehalten hat), aber wenn es für den Preis auch ordentlich funktionieren würde, könnte ich dann doch schwach werden. Das fände ich fürs gelegentliche Zocken noch ok.
> ...


Sorry, werde den eher nicht zum Zocken von aktuellen Spielen verwenden, da ist mein Desktop Rechner schon besser dafür geeignet  
Da werd ich dir keine große Hilfe sein können.
Meine Einschätzung wäre aber durchaus die, das da aktuelle Spiele  mit annehmbaren FPS laufen würden, ist ja doch bloß FHD, muss man halt mit den Einstellungen etwas runter gehen. Aber eine I5 der 10en Gen und eine 1650ti sind jetzt nicht unbedingt Sondermüll
Deswegen fand ich den Preis ja sehr Fair.


----------



## stephank1301 (12. Juli 2021)

Naja, ich würde mal sagen das Teil war für den Preis in diesen Zeiten ein Schnapper!   

Zweite Festplatte oder größerer Akku lässt sich auch noch nachrüsten, und, je nachdem wo du es kaufst kannst Du Glück haben und es ist 1x16GB Ram Riegel verbaut, und ein Slot noch Frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (12. Juli 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Sorry, werde den eher nicht zum Zocken von aktuellen Spielen verwenden, da ist mein Desktop Rechner schon besser dafür geeignet
> Da werd ich dir keine große Hilfe sein können.
> Meine Einschätzung wäre aber durchaus die, das da aktuelle Spiele  mit annehmbaren FPS laufen würden, ist ja doch bloß FHD, muss man halt mit den Einstellungen etwas runter gehen. Aber eine I5 der 10en Gen und eine 1650ti sind jetzt nicht unbedingt Sondermüll
> Deswegen fand ich den Preis ja sehr Fair.



Ok. Aber trotzdem schonmal ne Hilfe, dass man mit dem Proz. und Grafikkarte nix falsch macht und ich in dem Preissegement durchaus gucken kann.
Meine Zockerhardwarekenntnisse bzw. mein letzter Zocker-PC-Kauf sind irgendwo Anfang der 2000er bei einer 256MB Radeon und 2,4GHz Athlonprozessoren hängen geblieben. Leider...
Ich werde dann nochmal auf die Suche gehen.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (12. Juli 2021)

Je nach Spiel und CPU etc. kann man mit der 1650TI mobile die "mittleren" bis "hohen" Einstellungen nutzen:



			https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1650-Ti-Mobile-Grafikkarte-Benchmarks-und-Spezifikationen.452624.0.html
		


Für gelegentliches daddeln sicherlich iO.


----------



## stephank1301 (12. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mal Spaßeshalber geschaut, was die Leute für Ihr Läppi mit ner GTX1650 TI Mobile verlangen! 

Da biste mit nem Neugerät echt besser dran!


----------



## stephank1301 (12. Juli 2021)

So, die Idee mit dem Bootloader war gut gedacht, ging aber voll in die Hose! 🤣
Ich muss mal checken welches Board genau drin ist, aber egal, weiter gehts:
Platten sind eingehängt:




Mit der Datenverteilung bin  ich noch nicht glücklich, da muss ich nochmal ran.
Die 64 GB Ram laufen einwandfrei:




Soweit verkabelt ist auch:




An dieser Stelle nochmal einen Herzlichen Dank an @Lord Shadow ! dass die AMD bald Geschichte ist! Die GTX 1060 macht sich bestimmt gut!


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Juli 2021)

Das sieht eng aus mit den Slots. Zwei echte braucht sie schon, sonst wird der warm. Ich sehe auch einen freien 6-Pin.


Ich habe auch umgebaut:





Beleuchtung muss noch angepasst werden.
Leider beim Chip wohl ein Holz-Sample erwischt. Mag weder UV noch OC. Und so schön die Karte ist, sie ist weder sehr leise, noch sehr sinnvoll vom Kühldesign, da sie boardseitig die heiße Luft einfach unter den M2 Kühler pustet.
Treiberprobleme in Zero Dawn hatte ich natürlich auch schon, Downgrade hat geholfen. Mal schauen ob der Wasserblock die Probleme reduziert.


----------



## stephank1301 (12. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das sieht eng aus mit den Slots. Zwei echte braucht sie schon, sonst wird der warm. Ich sehe auch einen freien 6-Pin.


Ja,  damit habe ich gerechnet und habe es auch aufm Schirm, da bin ich was nvme, Raid Controller angeht Gott sei dank noch flexibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (13. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das sieht eng aus mit den Slots. Zwei echte braucht sie schon, sonst wird der warm. Ich sehe auch einen freien 6-Pin.
> 
> 
> Ich habe auch umgebaut:
> ...


Welche Radeon ist das?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juli 2021)

@Barricade Ne 6700XT.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (13. Juli 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Sorry, werde den eher nicht zum Zocken von aktuellen Spielen verwenden, da ist mein Desktop Rechner schon besser dafür geeignet
> Da werd ich dir keine große Hilfe sein können.
> Meine Einschätzung wäre aber durchaus die, das da aktuelle Spiele  mit annehmbaren FPS laufen würden, ist ja doch bloß FHD, muss man halt mit den Einstellungen etwas runter gehen. Aber eine I5 der 10en Gen und eine 1650ti sind jetzt nicht unbedingt Sondermüll
> Deswegen fand ich den Preis ja sehr Fair.


Habe mich vor kurzem immer gefragt was die 1650 Ti ist. Jetzt weiß ich es. Kannte nur die normale 1650 und die 1650 Super, die ich in meinen PC verbaut habe.


----------



## stephank1301 (14. Juli 2021)

Platz hab ich in der Bastellbude schon gemacht und bin am glauben dass die GraKa reinpasst, die heute kommt!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (14. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @Barricade Ne 6700XT.


Schade, das die Karte nicht ordentlich funktioniert optisch und leistungstechnisch ja eigentlich gut


----------



## Deleted 148456 (14. Juli 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Habe mich vor kurzem immer gefragt was die 1650 Ti ist. Jetzt weiß ich es. Kannte nur die normale 1650 und die 1650 Super, die ich in meinen PC verbaut habe.


Mit welcher CPU läuft die 1650 super bei dir? Und was spielst du damit? Wäre evtl für @kordesh  interessant ?


----------



## stephank1301 (14. Juli 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Mit welcher CPU läuft die 1650 super bei dir? Und was spielst du damit? Wäre evtl für @kordesh  interessant ?


Sucht er nicht nen Läppi!?


----------



## kordesh (14. Juli 2021)

Jo. Sucht er. Leider.
Aber sind die mobilen und „normalen“ Grafikkarten leistungstechnisch so weit voneinander entfernt? 
Also bei gleicher Baureihe versteht sich.


----------



## stephank1301 (14. Juli 2021)

Ich würde sagen, ja.
Also meine RTX 2070 im Max Q Design finde ich schon Bombe.
Aber mit ner RTX 2070 im Desktop kann Sie nicht mithalten....


----------



## stephank1301 (14. Juli 2021)

So, diese:





Passt doch ziemlich "locker"!  

Endlich ein gscheides Bild bei 4K Filme gucken.
Leistung müsste die nächsten Tage auch noch reichen bei unter 30 Grad bei Filme Gucken:




Ganz Herzlichen Dank nochmal an @Lord Shadow  für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Abwicklung.
Ich hoffe Du bekommst die Probleme deiner jetztigen Karte noch in den Griff!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juli 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Jo. Sucht er. Leider.
> Aber sind die mobilen und „normalen“ Grafikkarten leistungstechnisch so weit voneinander entfernt?
> Also bei gleicher Baureihe versteht sich.



Sind sie. Man wird mich dafür skalpieren, aber so grob skaliert die Leistung mit der TDP.


----------



## kordesh (14. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Sind sie. Man wird mich dafür skalpieren, aber so grob skaliert die Leistung mit der TDP.



Ich verstehe den letzten Satz nicht, obwohl ich TDP gegoogelt habe 🙈 
Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Juli 2021)

Stimmt auch gar nicht, hatte ein paar Werte falsch im Kopf. My Bad.


----------



## stephank1301 (15. Juli 2021)

Für die Benchmark-Freunde:
Bastelbude:



Ich bin am glauben, dass da noch was geht wenn der bestellte Xeon Prozessor verbaut ist.

Zum Vergleich das Ergebnis vom Läppi:


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. Juli 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Mit welcher CPU läuft die 1650 super bei dir? Und was spielst du damit? Wäre evtl für @kordesh  interessant ?


Die GTX 1650 wird mit 2 x Intel Xeon X5675 befeuert.

Gezockt wird GTA V, Cyberpunk 2077, Far Cry alle Teile, AC komplette Serie, Ghost Recon Wildlands usw. in FHD.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Juli 2021)

Oha. CP mit ner 1650


----------



## Seven-Eleven (17. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Oha. CP mit ner 1650


Ja, klappt. Sind etwa 55 FPS in FHD/low. 
Ist aber auch ein forderndes Spiel.


----------



## I3uchi (18. Juli 2021)

Das ist meine Büchse.


AMD Ryzen 7 3800x
32GB RAM
RTX 3070

Habe mir den Rechner hauptsächlich für den FS2020 zusammengestellt. Mit der RTX hatte ich Glück, habe die Karte letztes Jahr vor dem Mangel und Preiswahn bekommen.


----------



## stephank1301 (19. Juli 2021)

Leider hat der Verkäufer der Intel Xeon E7 8895 V2 CPU in der Artikelbeschreibung eine 1 vergessen, 2011-1, falscher Sockel, passt also nicht. 

Habe am WE eine Intel Xeon E5-2697 V2 geordert…

Ist etwas schwächer, aber passt. Mal schauen wie`s aussieht, wenn die CPU da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy_29 (19. Juli 2021)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Das ist meine Büchse.


Läuft ja jetzt schon heiß, was machste denn erst im Sommer?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (19. Juli 2021)

Die AIO sieht aber wirklich ziemlich mickrig aus für die CPU? Was für Temperaturen hast du da aktuell unter lasst?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juli 2021)

Ein 240er reicht um leise 150W zu kühlen. Damit kriegt man einen 3800er schon gekühlt.  Um die hässlichen Temperaturspikes kommt man bei dieser CPU eh nicht herum.


----------



## NukaCola (19. Juli 2021)

Deskmini A300 (mit selbstfurniertem Seitenteil)

Läuft hier schon seit 2 Jahren zur vollsten Zufriedenheit. Mit 'nem Ryzen 2400g und schnellem Ram, um die Igpu auf Vordermann zu bringen. Verrückt, was die Kiste so kann. Letztens erst Re8 auf guter Qualität durchgespielt.


----------



## stephank1301 (20. Juli 2021)

So, plan Änderung.
Nachdem mir gestern ein Freund meine Bastelbude abgequatscht hat, musste ich mir ein neues Potenzielles Opfer suchen: 
Darf ich vorstellen, Bastelbude 2.0:




Bin gerade noch an der Grundinstallation, 32 GB DDR4 Ram, der I5 6600 ist raus und ein I7 6700 drin, NVME Boot!  
Leider nur ein 500 Watt Netzteil drin, aber für ne 1080 oder ähnliches müsste es reichen.
Über den Airflow mache ich mir später noch Gedanken, aber da sehe ich jetzt schon Handlungsbedarf..


----------



## stephank1301 (20. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Es handelt sich um ein Thermaltake Versa H22 Gehäuse.






						Thermaltake Versa H22 Midi-Tower Front Top Panel PC-Gehäuse USB 3.0 schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

Thermaltake Versa H22 Midi-Tower Front Top Panel PC-Gehäuse USB 3.0 schwarz - Kostenloser Versand ab 29€. Jetzt bei Amazon.de bestellen!



					www.amazon.de
				




Wenn ich an der Front noch einen 120.er Lüfter platziere und den "Kamin-Effekt" nutze, dürfte ich ja selbst mit einer 1080 keine "Hitze" Probleme bekommen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1ackAdd3r (20. Juli 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an der Front noch einen 120.er Lüfter platziere und den "Kamin-Effekt" nutze, dürfte ich ja selbst mit einer 1080 keine "Hitze" Probleme bekommen, oder?



Kann das weder bestätigen noch verneinen da nicht im Bestand.
Imho was mir nicht gefallen würde:

-viel zu leicht! (wenn die 4,2kg von Amazon stimmen)
-Laufwerke direkt hinterm Lüfter und nicht separiert in einem eigenem Bereich

Ansonsten sieht es net schlecht aus.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juli 2021)

Hast du oben ausblasende Lüfter drin? Dann sollte das selbst ohne Intake Fan gehen. Der pustet eh nur gegen die Laufwerkschächte, siehe @B1ackAdd3r


----------



## stephank1301 (20. Juli 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hast du oben ausblasende Lüfter drin?


Im Heck hinten ja. Habe jetzt noch nen 120.er in die Front der Reinbläst. Ich denke das dürfte reichen.... 
Das sind "Luftspalte" zwischen den Festplatten Rahmen... 

Und ja, nur das Gehäuse ist (verdammt) leicht...


----------



## I3uchi (20. Juli 2021)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Läuft ja jetzt schon heiß, was machste denn erst im Sommer?





Barricade schrieb:


> Die AIO sieht aber wirklich ziemlich mickrig aus für die CPU? Was für Temperaturen hast du da aktuell unter lasst?



Da läuft gar nichts heiß  . Wenn du auf die Farbe der LED anspielst - die ist fix eingestellt. Und das Gehäuse war nur zum fotografieren auf (offenes Gehäuse verbessert die Kühlung meines Wissens nach ohnehin nicht, im Gegenteil - es stört nur den Luftstrom).

Im Dauerbetrieb (spiele FlightSim auf Ultra Settings in 4k - flüssig außer z.B. über Großräumen wie Los Angeles - wo ich nicht unterwegs bin) auch keine Instabilitäten o.ä.


----------



## NukaCola (20. Juli 2021)

Ein leichtes Case ist ansich nicht schlecht. Früher waren die Dinger eindeutig nerviger, da die Dinger auf Grund einer oder mehrere HDD gerne mal vibriert haben. Da hab ich dann selbstklebende Bitumenmatten aus dem Automobilbereich benutzt, um das Case zu dämpfen. Dann war es schön schwer. Ihr wisst ja, was nix wiegt, ist auch nix


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Juli 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> So, plan Änderung.
> Nachdem mir gestern ein Freund meine Bastelbude abgequatscht hat, musste ich mir ein neues Potenzielles Opfer suchen:
> Darf ich vorstellen, Bastelbude 2.0:
> Anhang anzeigen 1310456
> ...


Fand das Xeon System besser aber da ist jeder anders......


----------



## stephank1301 (21. Juli 2021)

Ich selber wäre auch gerne bei den Xeon`s geblieben...

Aber naja, ist mir halt über den Weg gelaufen und bei dem was ich mache, brauche ich die Power eigentlich auch nicht wirklich. 

Auf der anderen Seite freut sich wieder einer der jetzt wieder zocken kann!


----------



## stephank1301 (21. Juli 2021)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Ihr wisst ja, was nix wiegt, ist auch nix


Gefühlt würde ich sagen, dass das reine Gehäuse weniger wiegt als mein Notebook.  🤣


----------



## stephank1301 (21. Juli 2021)

Die Ablösung der Nvidia Quadro K1200 habe ich wahrscheinlich auch gefunden.
Hab durch Zufall eine Aorus GTX 1080 TI Xtreme bei uns in der Gegend gefunden, die schaue ich mir nachher an und wenn es passt nehme ich Sie mit.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Juli 2021)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Ein leichtes Case ist ansich nicht schlecht. Früher waren die Dinger eindeutig nerviger, da die Dinger auf Grund einer oder mehrere HDD gerne mal vibriert haben. Da hab ich dann selbstklebende Bitumenmatten aus dem Automobilbereich benutzt, um das Case zu dämpfen. Dann war es schön schwer. Ihr wisst ja, was nix wiegt, ist auch nix


Da dürfte ich mit einem Rechner mit 35 KG ja recht gut bedient sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Juli 2021)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mehr auf SAS SSDs setzten soll oder 2,5" SAS HDDs. Habe noch eine achtfach Backplane frei.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Juli 2021)

@NukaKimi
Ohne Platten , Gpu usw. etwa 28 KG. Mit allen drum und dran , kommt es etwa hin :




__





						HP Proliant ML350 G6 Projekt
					

Hallo, ich konnte einen HP Proliant Server ergattern. Er wird langsam aber stetig aufgebaut werden. Mache mir schon Gedanken wie ich ihn aufbauen werde. Im Moment hat er noch einen einzelnen Xeon Westmere 4-Kern Prozessor verbaut. Aber das wird geändert.....  Ein paar Daten kann ich schon...




					www.mtb-news.de
				







__





						Mein Storage System
					

Hallo, da der Platz für Speichermedien am Proliant langsam eng wird, habe ich beschlossen, meinen zweiten Server als Storage System aufzubauen. Der Aufbau wird relativ schnell gehen da das meiste schon vorhanden ist.  Das ist der Rackserver, der als Storage System verwendet werden soll ...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Andy_29 (21. Juli 2021)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Wenn du auf die Farbe der LED anspielst -


Ja,
flammend rot. 🔥


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Juli 2021)

--


----------



## stephank1301 (22. Juli 2021)

Habe bei der Aorus GTX 1080 TI Xtreme zugeschlagen, gestern mal noch auf die schnelle eingebaut und "getestet". Echt geil das Teil. Die Tage folgen Pics.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. Juli 2021)

Mein Traum :








						HP Server ProLiant DL980 G7 8x 10C Xeon E7-4870 2,4GHz 512GB
					

Es handelt sich um Gebrauchtware, welche von unserem Technikerteam getestet wurde. Sie ist technisch und optisch in einem einwandfreien Zustand.




					www.gekko-computer.de


----------



## stephank1301 (22. Juli 2021)

Schon en bissel krass für den Heimanwender!   

Naja, SAS SSD und SAS HDD schenken sich von der Geschwindigkeit ja nicht sooo viel...


----------



## NukaCola (22. Juli 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Habe bei der Aorus GTX 1080 TI Xtreme zugeschlagen, gestern mal noch auf die schnelle eingebaut und "getestet". Echt geil das Teil. Die Tage folgen Pics.



Das Teil ist doch mega. Wer braucht schon das neue, vollkommen überteuerte Gedöns ?!
Ich glaube ich muss bald mal an einer externen GPU für meinen Deskmini arbeiten...  
Die Vega 11 ist zwar echt flott, aber auch limitiert.


----------



## stephank1301 (22. Juli 2021)

Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, der hat seine Aorus GTX1080TI Xtreme konstant auf 2000 mhz getaktet..... Das teil ist jetzt schon Leistungsstärker als die RTX 2070 Max Q in meinem Alien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RFID (22. Juli 2021)

So sieht mein Arbeitsplatz aus


----------



## stephank1301 (26. Juli 2021)

So, habe ich WE die Bastelbude 2.0 mal laufen lassen.... hab als Boot-Platte ne 980 eingebaut...  

Ist mir aber von den Lüftern her zu laut. 😡
Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit einer WaKü die gut kühlt und möglichst "Silent" ist? 
Ich habe da so gar keine Erfahrung...


----------



## Tony- (26. Juli 2021)

Ich habe be quiet! Pure loop mit NB-eloops, ist Ok vong Geräusch her. 
Mit dem Dark Rock Pro 4 geht es aber auch leiser mit etwas höherer Temperatur. 
Problem an der Aio's sind die lauten Wasserpumpen.. Wobei bei der Pure Loop hängt die Pumpe in den Schläuchen und ist dadurch etwas leiser als eine, die direkt im Kühlkopf sitzt und die Vibrationen ans Mainboard und Gehäuse überträgt. Den Radiator oben habe ich auch vom Gehäuse ein wenig entkoppelt in den ich ihn mit doppelseitigen Schaumklebsies befestigt habe. Sieht man jetzt nicht, liegt aber oben drauf in der Verkleidung vom Gehäuse.


----------



## stephank1301 (26. Juli 2021)

Danke für den Tipp.
Allerdings kann ich max.120mm Lüfter einbauen, da macht eine WaKü aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn.

Hier mal ein Kurzer Zwischenstand:








Vom Netzteil her bin ich bereits am Anschlag.
Mein Plan:
Stärkeres Netzteil, Be Quiet Silent 2 Lüfter, 5 Stück an der Zahl, Dark Rock 4 Kühler und zum Schluß noch ne I7 7700K.

Mal schauen ob sich der Plan umsetzen lässt...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (26. Juli 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> So, habe ich WE die Bastelbude 2.0 mal laufen lassen.... hab als Boot-Platte ne 980 eingebaut...
> 
> Ist mir aber von den Lüftern her zu laut. 😡
> Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> ...


An sowas habe ich mich mittlerweile gewöhnt. Im idle beträgt bei mir die Lautstärke 55 Dezibel.

Die Silent Wings von Coolermaster kann ich Lüftermäßig empfehlen.


----------



## Andy_29 (26. Juli 2021)

Ich lasse meinen CPU-Lüfter Frischluft ansaugen.
Das gibt schon mal locker 10°C.

Ich habe nie verstanden warum riesige Kühltürme auf die CPU geschraubt werden, die dann auch nur die vorgewärmte Luft umwälzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (26. Juli 2021)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Ich lasse meinen CPU-Lüfter Frischluft ansaugen.
> Das gibt schon mal locker 10°C.
> 
> Ich habe nie verstanden warum riesige Kühltürme auf die CPU geschraubt werden, die dann auch nur die vorgewärmte Luft umwälzen.


Bestimmt mit einer Art Tröte.......Lufthutze.

Geil, sehe gerade das ich 116€ gespart habe :








						HPE iLO Advanced Pack - Lizenz für iLO2, iLO3, iLO4, iLO5
					

Die iLo Lizenz ist für alle HPE Server geeignet.




					www.servermind.de
				




Muss mich damit aber noch befassen


----------



## stephank1301 (29. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mir nun folgende Teile bestellt:

Corsair RM850i Netzteil
3 x Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 120mm Lüfter
Artic Freezer 34 eSports Duo CPU Kühler (der Dark Pro 4 ist zu hoch)

Mein Plan:
Die Lüfter hinten und oben montieren so dass durch Unterdruck von vorne die Frischluft angesaugt wird.
Mal schauen wie es sich Temperaturtechnsich und von der Lautstärke her entwickelt.

P.S.: Wenn ich das Netzteil drin habe kann ich die GraKa auf 375 Watt Leistungsaufnahme umstellen!


----------



## Tony- (29. Juli 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter hinten und oben montieren so dass durch Unterdruck von vorne die Frischluft angesaugt wird.


Die Luft sucht sich ja den kürzesten Weg.. Kann sein, dass die Grafikkarte nur mit Unterdruck zu wenig Frischluft abbekommt..?


----------



## stephank1301 (29. Juli 2021)

Das weiß ich aktuell noch nicht.

Aber bei der GraKa kann ich die Lüfter auch manuell höher stellen, die sind nämlich schön Leise auch wenn Sie auf Touren sind.


----------



## stephank1301 (30. Juli 2021)

Jetzt wollt ich gestern gschwind das Netzteil einbauen.....

Jetzt sind die Stromkabel zum Mainboard gut 20 cm zu Kurz!  🤣 

Also noch Kabel bestellt...


----------



## Alfo84 (30. Juli 2021)

Intel 11700k
Gigabyte Aorus Master RX 6800XT
16gb 3600mhz DDR4 CL15
NZXT Wasserkühlung
2x M.2 SSD
2x SATA SSD
32" Gigabyte WQHD Monitor.


----------



## BigJohn (2. August 2021)

Ist unter euch zufällig jemand, der sich mit Openmediavault auskennt?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. August 2021)

Meine Bude jetzt wieder ganz unter Wasser. Irgendwann muss da nochmal ein größeres Case mit mehr Radiatoren her, die Fläche ist doch etwas knapp. 





Bei allem Geunke in irgendwelchen Foren: Die Alphacool GPU-Blöcke sind sehr gut engineered.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (2. August 2021)

Hallo,
ich suche ein hochwertiges Netzteil mit mindestens 700 Watt und zwei 8-Pin CPU Anschlüsse.
Preisbereich sollte so um die 80€ sein.
Was könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## luisuet1 (2. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Meine Bude jetzt wieder ganz unter Wasser. Irgendwann muss da nochmal ein größeres Case mit mehr Radiatoren her, die Fläche ist doch etwas knapp.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1316700
> 
> Bei allem Geunke in irgendwelchen Foren: Die Alphacool GPU-Blöcke sind sehr gut engineered.



Sieht genial aus! 
Jetzt noch gesleevte Kabel an die GPU und dann ist das Teil perfekt!  😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luisuet1 (2. August 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche ein hochwertiges Netzteil mit mindestens 700 Watt und zwei 8-Pin CPU Anschlüsse.
> Preisbereich sollte so um die 80€ sein.
> Was könnt ihr empfehlen?


Mit be quiet! habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Diman (2. August 2021)

CS:GO Gurke im Umbau


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. August 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche ein hochwertiges Netzteil mit mindestens 700 Watt und zwei 8-Pin CPU Anschlüsse.
> Preisbereich sollte so um die 80€ sein.
> Was könnt ihr empfehlen?


Ein Straight / Pure Power von Bequiet oder ein Corsair RMX. Jeweils als junge gebrauchte. Bestes P/L.



luisuet1 schrieb:


> Sieht genial aus!



Danke Bin auch recht zufrieden.



luisuet1 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch gesleevte Kabel an die GPU und dann ist das Teil perfekt!  😍



Schwarzes liegt hier schon, weißes ist im Zulauf.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (2. August 2021)

Habe dieses NT in der Auswahl :








						Seasonic Focus GX 750W ATX 2.4 ab € 109,89 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Seasonic Focus GX 750W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 120mm, semi-passiv • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-Pin, 2x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, … ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. August 2021)

Sehr gutes NT. Habe selber ein Seasonic Focus und Seasonic zählt zu den großen Namen im NT-Sektor.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (2. August 2021)

Meint ihr mit 750 Watt komme ich aus?
2 x Intel Xeon X5680 + GTX 1070 + SSD + HDD


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. August 2021)

Locker. Die 1070 nimmt in Spitzen vielleicht 250W, dauerhaft deutlich weniger (die Spitzen kann das Focus ab) die Xeons deutlich weniger. Weiß nicht was das Board sich genehmigt, aber soviel dürfte das wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (2. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Locker. Die 1070 nimmt in Spitzen vielleicht 250W, dauerhaft deutlich weniger (die Spitzen kann das Focus ab) die Xeons deutlich weniger. Weiß nicht was das Board sich genehmigt, aber soviel dürfte das wohl nicht sein.



Bis du sicher mit den 250 Watt für die GTX 1070?
Meine die braucht 170 Watt.
Der Intel 5520 Chipsatz braucht 27 Watt. Ist das Teil aus dem RGB Thread.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (2. August 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Bis du sicher mit den 250 Watt für die GTX 1070?
> Meine die braucht 170 Watt.
> Der Intel 5520 Chipsatz braucht 27 Watt. Ist das Teil aus dem RGB Thread.


Er meint ja in den Lastspitzen, da halte ich 250W auch für realistisch. Sollte aber mit dem Netzteil wirklich kein Problem sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (2. August 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Bis du sicher mit den 250 Watt für die GTX 1070?
> Meine die braucht 170 Watt.
> Der Intel 5520 Chipsatz braucht 27 Watt. Ist das Teil aus dem RGB Thread.


Die Angaben der Grafikkartenhersteller sind nie das Maximum das dir passieren kann, ist einfach ein Durchschnitt.
Deswegen kauft man eigentlich auch nur gute Netzteile(Seasonic, Bequiet, Etc.) 
Da diese für kurze Zeit viel mehr Last aufnehmen können als auf deinem Netzteil steht.
Wie reden hier zwar nur von Sekundenbruchteilen, diese können aber mit einem Chinakracher schon den Tod deines Systems bedeuten


----------



## Seven-Eleven (2. August 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Die Angaben der Grafikkartenhersteller sind nie das Maximum das dir passieren kann, ist einfach ein Durchschnitt.
> Deswegen kauft man eigentlich auch nur gute Netzteile(Seasonic, Bequiet, Etc.)
> Da diese für kurze Zeit viel mehr Last aufnehmen können als auf deinem Netzteil steht.
> Wie reden hier zwar nur von Sekundenbruchteilen, diese können aber mit einem Chinakracher schon den Tod deines Systems bedeuten


Ok, das ist schlüssig. Habe schon ein NT sterben sehen aber nicht durch Lastspitzen...
Zum Glück nur Hauptsicherung durchgeknallt.


----------



## Tony- (2. August 2021)

750 reichen locker für 105 Watt CPU, 320 Watt GraKa, 8x Lüfter, 4x SSD, 1 Pumpe und MB..


----------



## Seven-Eleven (2. August 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> 750 reichen locker für 105 Watt CPU, 320 Watt GraKa, 8x Lüfter, 4x SSD, 1 Pumpe und MB..


Ok, bei mir sind die CPUs mit 260 Watt, der stärkere Schlucker, bei dir die GPU. Müsste hinhauen.....


----------



## Seven-Eleven (2. August 2021)

Sehr interessante Zeichnung vom Intel 5500 Chipset und der Aufbau eines Dual Xeon Mainboards :


----------



## Alfo84 (2. August 2021)

Ich hab bis vor kurzem völlig problemlos einen übertakteten 11700k und rtx 3090 betrieben mit einem 750w Netzteil. Sollte dir also easy reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (3. August 2021)

Zum Thema Netzteil:

Ich habe das Corsair RM850i inkl. zu kurzem Kabelmanagement für 60€ gebraucht gefunden.
Jetzt bekommt die GTX1080TI die ganzen 375 Watt auf die Fresse!   

Der I7 7700K lässt leider noch auf sich warten, und die Lüfter baue noch nochmal um, 2 in die Front, einen ans Heck.


----------



## Diman (3. August 2021)

Probeweise Fittings für den neuen Loop gedrückt.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Locker. Die 1070 nimmt in Spitzen vielleicht 250W, dauerhaft deutlich weniger (die Spitzen kann das Focus ab) die Xeons deutlich weniger. Weiß nicht was das Board sich genehmigt, aber soviel dürfte das wohl nicht sein.



Die zwei Xeons haben jeweils ne TDP von 130W, also nehmen die bei Volllast zumindest nicht weniger als die Grafikkarte...

2x X5680 + Board ziehen unter Volllast 400W.








						Hexa-Core & AES-Beschleunigung im Server: Intel Xeon X5670 & X5680 - Neue CPU-Generation im Test
					

Intel stellt mit der Xeon-5600-Serie seine neue CPU-Generation für den Servermarkt der 2-Sockel-Systeme vor. Mit energieeffizienter 32-nm-Westmere-Architektur, sechs Kernen und neuem Befehlssatz entrücken die getesteten Xeon X5670 und X5680 der Konkurrenz noch mehr. - Seite 13




					www.tecchannel.de
				




MIt Spitzenlast bei der GPU dazu bist dann schon bei 650W. Das Netzteil langt natürlich trotzdem, aber den den CPUs wäre ich trotzdem vorsichtig 

Mir stellt sich die Frage, warum man so ein Setup überhaupt noch betreiben will. Mein Ryzen 7 3700X mit 65W TDP ist in Cinebench R15 schon über 30% schneller als ein Xeon 5680 Dual Setup, bei einem Bruchteil des Stromverbrauchs. Wir reden hier von 65W TDP gegenüber insgesamt 260W TDP, also der vierfachen Verlustleistung bei weniger Rechenleistung.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. August 2021)

Jepp, hab mich auch schon gefragt, wofür das System gedacht ist.



Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Das Mainboard habe ich gebraucht relativ günstig bekommen. Habe ein Sammelleidenschaft für Mehrprozessorsysteme.
> Da ich schon mehrere Systeme habe, ist es bei diesem System eher der Spaß am basteln. Denke es ersetzt irgendwann meinen I5.
> Wird wohl zum zocken und experimentieren aufgebaut.



Die maximal 200W waren eine solide aufgerundete Spitzenlast pro Prozessor, das hat @Seven-Eleven glaube ich schon verstanden. TDP ist ja ungleich PPT. Keine Ahnung wo das bei dem Xeon liegt, deshalb war ich großzügig.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. August 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Die zwei Xeons haben jeweils ne TDP von 130W, also nehmen die bei Volllast zumindest nicht weniger als die Grafikkarte...
> 
> 2x X5680 + Board ziehen unter Volllast 400W.
> 
> ...


Bei den Angaben ist aber das RAM mit eingerechnet.

Da liegen allerdings auch fast 10 Jahre Unterschied dazwischen.
Mal abgesehen das ich nur 50-60€ pro CPU zahle.........


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. August 2021)

Jo trotzdem ist die Kombo langsamer als mein zwei jahre alter Ryzen.  Warum stell ich mir so ne große Kiste rein die auch noch entsprechend Kühlung und Platz braucht?

Man hat keinen aktuellen PCI-Express Standard (nur Gen2), mit Pech nicht mal ein UEFI, keine aktuellen USB-Schnittstellen (nur 2.0), Du brauchst noch DDR3 ECC Speicher...









						Produktspezifikationen
					

Kurzübersicht mit Spezifikationen, Funktionen, Preise, Kompatibilität, Design-Infos, Bestellcodes, SPEC-Codes und mehr.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. August 2021)

Usb 3.0 ist nachrüstbar. Der Leistungsverlust zwischen pci 2.0 und 3.0 beträgt 5% und ecc registred RAM benutze ich grundsätzlich. Und was das Gehäuse angeht: Das muss fett und massiv sein wobei das coolernaster fast das leichteste in meiner Sammlung ist.


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. August 2021)

Btw: Ist ja ein Gakeriethread. Bilder von der Sammlung?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (4. August 2021)

Wenn wir schon bei CPUS sind, hatt hier jemand einen Ryzen9 5900x am laufen? Und kann was dazu sagen? 
der wäre imo auf meinem Wunschzettel^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. August 2021)

Nur auf der Anschaffungsliste und deshalb viel gelesen. Was willst wissen? Ist schnell, warm, aber erträglich und liefert gut für die Energie, die man reinpustet. Ich würde auf den Remake mit 3D Cache im Herbst warten. Der jetzige dürfte dann auch billiger werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (4. August 2021)

Das ein Remake kommt wusste ich nach garnicht, danke eilt ja auch nicht bei mir, am interessantesten wären eigentlich die Temperaturen, da liest man ja unterschiedliche Meinungen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. August 2021)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Usb 3.0 ist nachrüstbar. Der Leistungsverlust zwischen pci 2.0 und 3.0 beträgt 5% und ecc registred RAM benutze ich grundsätzlich. Und was das Gehäuse angeht: Das muss fett und massiv sein wobei das coolernaster fast das leichteste in meiner Sammlung ist.



Und was soll das Ding letzten Endes dann machen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. August 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Das ein Remake kommt wusste ich nach garnicht, danke eilt ja auch nicht bei mir, am interessantesten wären eigentlich die Temperaturen, da liest man ja unterschiedliche Meinungen



Er heizt gut, die 59XX sind aber die kühleren CPUs der Vermeer-Serie, da sie 2 Dies haben. Nicht die Temperaturspitzen der 5800er. TDP bleibt TDP und insgesamt sind sie eher warm verglichen mit den 14nm Intels.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (4. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Er heizt gut, die 59XX sind aber die kühleren CPUs der Vermeer-Serie, da sie 2 Dies haben. Nicht die Temperaturspitzen der 5800er. TDP bleibt TDP und insgesamt sind sie eher warm verglichen mit den 14nm Intels.


Soweit ich weiß ist das aber kein Problem bei den AMD CPUs, zumindest sagt amd das wäre halt interessant wie sich ein 5900 unter Luftkühlung verhält.
Intel kommt nicht in Frage, da mein Mainboard zu schade ist, um es jetzt schon zu ersetzen.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (4. August 2021)

Mein Ryzen5 3600x ist Max bei 75 grad, was ich In Ordnung finde

der 5800 kommt für mich eh nicht in Frage, den hat der gute Igor schon für sinnlos erachtet


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. August 2021)

Der 5800 ergibt schon Sinn, er braucht nur ein reduziertes Powertarget. Dann ist er ein guter und gut kühlbarer Nachfolger für den 3700X. Der 3800XT war ja auch schon so ein sinnlos gestalteter Ofen, ohne ernsthaften Leistungsgewinn über den 3700X. Man muss sich jetzt also selber einen 5700 basteln, indem man das Powertarget beim 5800 reduziert oder den 5900 nehmen, der nach einhelligen Berichten nicht nur mit den Dual-Tower-Giganten, sondern auch zB. mit einem Freezer Duo gut zu handlen ist, wobei ich einen der Giganten wählen würde.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. August 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Und was soll das Ding letzten Endes dann machen?


Wahrscheinlich zum experimentieren und eventuell zum zocken. Ist jetzt nicht mein Haupt PC.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. August 2021)

Was will man denn damit zocken? Single-Thread-Leistung ist halt auch von anno dazumal. Da kann man den Strom echt anders vergeuden. Experimentieren kann man mit nem Raspi auch. Aber gut, ich versuchs gar nicht zu verstehe, hab nen Kollgen der lässt auch den ganzen alten Kram bei sich noch laufen. Wär mir wegen Strom und Platz zu schade.


----------



## Tony- (5. August 2021)

Jedem sein Fetisch.. 
Sammelt noch jemand Controller? 
Die doppelten habe ich weggelassen und die PlayStation's 1-5 habe ich auch alle; da ist es übrigens so, dass der Stromverbrauch mit jeder Generation gestiegen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (5. August 2021)

So, mit 2 Lüfter oben und 1 Lüfter hinten war mir die Lautstärke bereits im Leerlauf zu laut.

Habe jetzt die 2 von oben in die Front gesetzt und siehe da, im Leerlauf bzw. Surfen ist von dem Teil nix zu hören, die Graka ist bei ca. 35 Grad, die CPU bei ca. 40 Grad.   

Mal schauen was die Temperatur mit dem I7 7700k macht. Den baue ich erstmal un-geköpft ein...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. August 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Was will man denn damit zocken? Single-Thread-Leistung ist halt auch von anno dazumal. Da kann man den Strom echt anders vergeuden. Experimentieren kann man mit nem Raspi auch. Aber gut, ich versuchs gar nicht zu verstehe, hab nen Kollgen der lässt auch den ganzen alten Kram bei sich noch laufen. Wär mir wegen Strom und Platz zu schade.


Geht :


----------



## Deleted 148456 (5. August 2021)

Ja Hilfe, des Video verursacht ja Schmerzen


----------



## neo-bahamuth (5. August 2021)

Natürlich gehts, ich stelle mir eher die Sinnfrage. Aber jeder wie er will, nicht mein Strom und Platz


----------



## Deleted 148456 (5. August 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Natürlich gehts, ich stelle mir eher die Sinnfrage. Aber jeder wie er will, nicht mein Strom und Platz


Bin da auch auf deiner Seite, aber das muss halt jeder selber wissen


----------



## kordesh (5. August 2021)

Wie ist den sowas (Link zu Notebooksbillger)  Preis- Leistungsmäßig?
Eine 1TB SSD hätte ich noch zu Hause. 
Beim RAM sind alle Plätze belegt, aber 16GB sollten erstmal reichen, oder?
Das Gerät müsste für gelegentliches Zocken, auch aktueller Spiele, passend sein. Nicht in allerhöchsten Grafikeinstellungen, aber “ordentlich“ sollte es schon aussehen…

Ich habe mir zwar Benchmarks zu den Komponenten im Vergleich zu der 700-900€ oder 1.500€-2.000€ Klasse angeguckt oder die Grafikkarte mit anderen verglichen, aber die Zahlen sagen mir echt mal gar nix  🙈

Oder jemand nen anderen Tipp zu einem ordentlichen Gerät mit guter Preis-/ Leistung?

Wenn zu Offtopic, kann ich auch nen Thread aufmachen, aber hier gehts ja eh gerade um Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. August 2021)

Maximal mittlere Details bei aktuellen Spielen. Bei Grafikmonstern wie Zero Dawn oder FC New Dawn eher niedrig bis mittel. Die 1650 holt niemandem die Butter vom Brot. 4GB Grafikspeicher laufen eknfach schnell voll.
Ich habe ne 950M in meinem Notebook, die bietet so etwa die halbe Leistung, ist mit aktuellen Titeln in mittlerer Qualität aber heillos überfordert. Also 40-60FPS @Medium könnten gehen, mehr nicht.


----------



## kordesh (5. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Maximal mittlere Details bei aktuellen Spielen. Bei Grafikmonstern wie Zero Dawn oder FC New Dawn eher niedrig bis mittel. Die 1650 holt niemandem die Butter vom Brot.



Ok! Danke für die Einschätzung! 
Dann lasse ich das. Dann gucke ich weiter.
Auf zu große Kompromisse habe ich keinen Bock. Möchte aber auch keinen derben Aufschlag für minimal mehr Leistung zahlen. Deshalb suche ich ein Gerät mit guter Preis-/ Leistung


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. August 2021)

Notebook mit 2070/80 im Mobile oder MaxQ-Design wären ne Möglichkeit. Vielleicht findest du was im Angebot


----------



## Deleted 148456 (5. August 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ok! Danke für die Einschätzung!
> Dann lasse ich das. Dann gucke ich weiter.
> Auf zu große Kompromisse habe ich keinen Bock. Möchte aber auch keinen derben Aufschlag für minimal mehr Leistung zahlen. Deshalb suche ich ein Gerät mit guter Preis-/ Leistung


Keine Platz für einen echten Rechner?


----------



## kordesh (5. August 2021)

Barricade schrieb:


> Keine Platz für einen echten Rechner?



Leider echt überhaupt nicht. Hatte das vorher glaube ich schonmal geschrieben: ich würde sehr viel lieber einen „echten“ Rechner zum zocken haben. Notebooks zum spielen sind für mich ein Behelf. 
Leider wäre die einzige Möglichkeit einen Rechner zu stellen, einen Schreibtisch im Wohnzimmer aufzubauen. Da habe ich aber keinen Bock drauf und die Dame erst 15x nicht.
Im Büro auch keine Chance. Mittlerweile steht alles voll mit Regalen und Schränken meiner Freundin für die Arbeit und der Schreibtisch platzt aus allen Nähten. Eventuell mietet sie sich ein externes Büro, dann wäre Platz da. So aber keine Chance. 
Ich könnte den Rechner jedes Mal aufbauen. Aber da habe ich so gar keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## stephank1301 (6. August 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Wie ist den sowas (Link zu Notebooksbillger)  Preis- Leistungsmäßig?


Für 1K kannst Du mal "gebrauchten" Aliens schauen, wenn möglich in 17 zoll. 
Z.B.: I9 mit RTX 2080:








						Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Notebook gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Straubing finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Die sind meist besser ausgestattet und es lässt sich auch fast alles selber tauschen, wenn gewünscht...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (6. August 2021)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (7. August 2021)

Endlich mal ein Gehäuse in der richtigen Dimension :





Eventuell kommt ja doch irgendwann noch ein modernere PC in meiner Sammlung. Ein Threadripper oder (Dual-)Epyc könnte mich interessieren.......


----------



## Diman (8. August 2021)

Es geht langsam voran.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. August 2021)

011 Mini?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (8. August 2021)

011D Razer Edition





						Lian Li PC-O11D Razer Edition Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass
					

Kompakter Dual-Chamber Midi-Tower,  in der speziellen Razer-Edition,  Seitenteil und Front aus Tempered Glass,  3x 360-mm-Radiatoren gleichzeitig möglich,  bis zu 9x 120-mm-Lüfter,  1x USB Typ C und 2x USB 3.0 im Frontpanel




					www.caseking.de


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. August 2021)

Vom Kühlsetup sind die Dinger einfach klasse. Wenn sie nur etwas hübscher wären


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. August 2021)

Falls jemand im ComputerBase Forum aktiv ist, ich habe da ein neues Moddingprojekt am Start


----------



## stephank1301 (10. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Falls jemand im ComputerBase Forum aktiv ist, ich habe da ein neues Moddingprojekt am Start


Geile Idee!   

Kannst auch gerne hier was Posten...


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. August 2021)

Hin und wieder gibt's ein Bild. Das Work Log bleibt drüben.


----------



## stephank1301 (10. August 2021)

So, nach langem hin und her habe ich mich dazu entschlossen den Arctic Freezer wieder raus zu werfen und es mit der Be Quiet Silent Loop 2 in der 240.er Version zu Probieren. 

Mal schauen obs noch leiser wird....


----------



## stephank1301 (13. August 2021)

WaKü ist drin. 
Temperaturen mit ungeköpften I7 6700 beim Streamen zwischen 40 und 45 Grad bei der CPU.
Jetzt zwischen 29 und 30 Grad, und: Mein Kühlschrank ist dabei lauter als der Rechner! 




Warte immer noch auf die I7 7700K Cpu, die wird dann erstmal getestet und wenn alles funzt geköpft.


----------



## Diman (15. August 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> WaKü ist drin.


Bei mir noch nicht 🙂


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. August 2021)

Mit Edelstahlgeröhr
Mehr Bilder bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (15. August 2021)

Netzfund


----------



## stephank1301 (16. August 2021)

Diman schrieb:


> Bei mir noch nicht 🙂


Ich habe am WE den Radiator noch richtig eingebaut, dazu musste ich leider das Gehäuseinnere etwas bearbeiten. Der Lüfter hinten oben ist jetzt auch wieder drin... Was soll ich sagen:

Ich bin total begeistert!   
Selbst bei Zimmertemperaturen um die 27 Grad, Stundenlanger Volllast der CPU ist von dem Rechner nichts zu hören und die CPU wird max. 65 Grad warm. Im Leerlauf konstant unter 30 Grad.


----------



## Diman (16. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mit Edelstahlgeröhr
> Mehr Bilder bitte!


Leider gibt es aktuell nicht viel mehr zu sehen . Aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## kordesh (16. August 2021)

Bin jetzt bei Ebaykleinanzeigen fündig geworden.
Keine Maschine, aber soll wohl laufen.
Story dahinter ganz witzig: Ein Vater stellt seinem Sohn Geld zur Verfügung um sich einen Roller für die Ausbildung zu kaufen.
Ergebnis: Gaming Laptop und für das Restgeld einen Roller… 195€…  

Jetzt ist es mein Laptop… Neuzustand, 17 Zoll 144Hz, i7 10750, 32GB RAM, 500GB SSD, RTX 3060.

Bestimmt keine Wundermaschine, aber passt für meine Ansprüche und für das, was es mir wert war fürs zocken auszugeben .


----------



## stephank1301 (16. August 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> 32GB RAM


Sehr schön dass schon 32GB drin sind, RAM nachrüsten macht bei diesen Modellen von Acer keinen Spaß!


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. August 2021)

Das ist doch ein sehr solides Gerät, das selbst mit externem Monitor in WQHD bei mittleren Details noch 50fps auf den Schirm bringt. Schön, dass hier und da doch 32GB ab Werk verbaut werden. Und bei Acer ist nachrüsten zwar oft fummelig, aber wenigstens möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (16. August 2021)

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, was ich mit dem Leeren platz für DVD Laufwerke etc anstellen soll. (Ist momentan noch Leer)




Jetzt habe ich an einem (Test) Gehäuse in diesen Schacht 1 x 3.5 zoll und 3 x 2.5 Zoll Festplatten reinbekommen und den unteren "Rest" durch lösen der Nieten herausgenommen:




Ich glaube, wenn die beiden Lüfter in der Front nicht mehr gegen diese Laufwerks Schächte pusten bringt das nochmal ordentlich Frischluft ins Gehäuse.

Das werde ich heute Abend mal probieren...


----------



## stephank1301 (16. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> aber wenigstens möglich.


Dieser Fest Verlötete Ram lass ich mir ja bei Office Notebooks gefallen, aber nicht bei "Gaming" Notebooks.


----------



## Diman (16. August 2021)

Bald kann ich mich als Klempner bewerben.


----------



## Andy_29 (16. August 2021)

Wo ich grad die ganzen Lüfter sehe,
wie macht ihr das mit dem ganzen angesaugten Staub?
Der setzt sich ja nicht nur auf den Lüfterschaufeln ab, sondern verstopft dann auch die Kühlrippen.

Filtermatte von Muttis Dunsthaube rumwickeln?


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. August 2021)

Keinen Bock auf Biegen @Diman?

@Andy_29 Filter in den Ansaugwegen und gelegentlich innen mal durchpinseln bzw. durchpusten, wenn ein Kompressor mit sauberer Druckluft zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## stephank1301 (17. August 2021)

@Andy_29 Ich benutze dafür einen Pinsel und halte die Lüfter fest (Nicht dass es zu Spannungsspitzen kommt).

Ich habe gestern Abend die 3.5 Zoll Platte in ein externes Gehäuse und dieses dann in den Schrank gepackt.
So sehe und höre ich nix mehr von der Platte.

Ich habe die 2.5 Zoll und 3.5 Zoll Festplatten Einschübe heraus genommen und die 3 x 2.5 Zoll SSDs in den Schacht für das DVD Laufwerk eingebaut.




Im Leerlauf bzw. Streamen tut sich bei der Temperatur nicht wirklich was:




Interessant wird es aber wenn die CPU am Anschlag ist, jetzt sind es nochmal 12 Grad weniger!


----------



## Andy_29 (17. August 2021)

Die Pinsel / Staubsauger Methode nutze ich ja auch.
Aber es ist schon nervig, jedes Mal den halben PC zu zerlegen.

Unter dem Schreibtisch, wo Optik keine Rolle spielt, da wäre ein Filtermattenhalter mit Schnellwechselfunktion was feines.
In der Industrie die Steuerungsschränke haben so was, allerdings paar Nummern zu groß.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (17. August 2021)

Ein Rechner gehört grundsätzlich auf den Tisch, sonst ist der Tisch zu klein, wenn Tisch keinen Platz, größeres Zimmer nehmen, wenn das nicht verfügbar, Umziehen, soweit klar oder?

ansonsten einfach fleißig putzen


----------



## Diman (17. August 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Keinen Bock auf Biegen @Diman?


Nicht so richtig. 😁 Nur wenn es nicht anders geht 





Andy_29 schrieb:


> Filtermatte von Muttis Dunsthaube rumwickeln?


Keine Ahnung bei mir putzt einfach die Mutti. 👍


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. August 2021)

Ich schicke dir gerne den guten Rothenbach-Bieger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (18. August 2021)

Diman schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung bei mir putzt einfach die Mutti. 👍


Hast ja keine Zeit zum Putzen, musst ja Fleißig Rohre biegen!  🤣


----------



## kordesh (18. August 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Bin jetzt bei Ebaykleinanzeigen fündig geworden.
> Keine Maschine, aber soll wohl laufen.
> Story dahinter ganz witzig: Ein Vater stellt seinem Sohn Geld zur Verfügung um sich einen Roller für die Ausbildung zu kaufen.
> Ergebnis: Gaming Laptop und für das Restgeld einen Roller… 195€…
> ...



Kurze Rückmeldung nach den ersten beiden Tagen.

Rennt! Besser als gedacht! 

Apex zocke ich mit allen Details auf maximal nie unter 80fps, zu 90% steht die Anzeige zwischen 120fps-144fps. Black Mesa und Quake Champions durchgehend mit 144fps, ebenfalls alle Einstellungen komplett hochgeschraubt. 
Sind sicherlich nicht die Spiele, die man als Benchmark heranzieht, aber ich finde das trotzdem sehr gut!
GTA 5 läuft auch sehr gut mit hohen Details. Beim Testen hatte ich ich die fps-Anzeige noch nicht eingeschaltet. Sah aber geil aus und lief echt super. 
ABER: Das Teil hört sich sehr schnell an, als würde das gleich abheben! Die Fläche über den F-Tasten kann man fast nicht anfassen, so heiß wird die. Maximale CPU Temperatur lag beim Zocken bei 97 Grad, die maximale GPU Temperatur lag bei 86 Grad. Heiß, aber passt ja noch. 
Ich fahre morgen mal los und kaufe mir son Notebookkühler, den man unter den Rechner stellen kann. Vielleicht bringt es ja was.


----------



## stephank1301 (19. August 2021)

Ich kann Dir den Trust Yozu Kühler mit 4 x 120.er Lüfter empfehlen!


----------



## kordesh (19. August 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir den Trust Yozu Kühler mit 4 x 120.er Lüfter empfehlen!



Habe mir jetzt einen Kühler geholt, der auf den ersten Blick baugleich mit dem Trust ist. 

Die maximale CPU Temperatur (bzw die Temperaturen der einzelnen Kerne) sind nicht der Rede wert. Die sind nur um ca. 3 Grad gesunken.
Ganz anders die GPU Temperatur! Da lag die maximale Temperatur bei 75Grad, also 11 Grad unter der maximalen Temperatur ohne den Lüfter. 
Finde die Position des Laptops jetzt sogar angenehmer, jetzt wo der durch den Lüfter ein ganzes Stück aufgebockt ist. 


Achso: Habe dann auch mal GTA 5 getestet. Hohe Einstellungen (aber nicht maximal), immer zwischen 95-144fps - finde ich gut! Hatte echt damit gerechnet, dass ich durch einen Laptop mega die Einschränkungen habe. Bis jetzt bin ich aber wirklich sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. August 2021)

Dann scheint ja zumindest WLP drauf zu sein, wenn der Lüfter hilft


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. August 2021)

Wieder was zum basteln ........


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. August 2021)




----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. August 2021)

Also ich weiß echt nicht, was mit dem alten Scheiss immer willst. Aber das ist weder Desktop- noch Notebookhardware


----------



## Deleted 148456 (22. August 2021)

Evtl hat er einfach Spaß daran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. August 2021)

Habe ich gratis bekommen.......


----------



## Guts (2. September 2021)

Ich habe aufgerüstet: 5950X, 64GB 3600MHz RAM, MSI B550 Gaming Plus, 1TB Western Digital SN750 NVME, Fractal Design Meshify 2  Der alte Rest ist eine GTX 1080, 500GB Samsung 850 Evo, 1750GB WD HDD und ein Be Quiet 600W Netzteil








Hat jemand Gebrauch oder eine Preisschätzung für den Rest? 8x8GB 2666MHz DDR4, MSI X99A Raider, Xeon E5 2678 v3 12-Kerner und ein Fractal Design Define R3.


----------



## DragonMoon (11. Oktober 2021)

Das ist meine Kiste

Intel Core i7-9700 8x 3.00GHz
ASUS Prime B365M-A
MSI GeForce RTX 2060 VENTUS OC (V375-231R)
16GB Crucial / Patriot DDR4 RAM
Samsung SSD 1000 GB
DVD Writer ASUS DRW-24D5MT
600W be quiet! System Power B9 (BN209)
Wildrabbit Case Black RGB LED Lüfter
be quiet! PURE ROCK SLIM 2
Windows 10 64Bit Professional
ASUS PCE-N15 WLAN 2.4Ghz (90-IG1U003M00-0PA0
Hab ich noch recht neu weil ich jetzt erst so richtig angefangen hab zu zocken, davor hat auch mein uralter PC gereicht. Aber weil ich jetzt richtig loslegen will hab ich mir einen neuen PC gekauft.
Freue mich auf den Austausch mit euch. Was zockt ihr so?


----------



## stephank1301 (11. Oktober 2021)

DragonMoon schrieb:


> Das ist meine Kiste
> 
> Intel Core i7-9700 8x 3.00GHz
> ASUS Prime B365M-A
> ...


Pics?   

Ich zocke vielleicht mal Solitär. 🤣


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2021)

Was zockt ihr denn so?

Hab die Pumpe getauscht und den Kombisensor repositioniert, soll ja auch gut aussehen:


----------



## rapidrabbit (16. Oktober 2021)

Spoiler: more Info












						AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4166.55 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[qrlsdr] Validated Dump by 5ze5zte5 (2021-10-16 15:23:57) - MB: ASRock B550 Pro4 - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Oktober 2021)

Ist das ein 802? Der PSU Shroud sieht so anders aus.
Finds ziemlich geil mit dem Silber und den schwarzen Akzenten.


----------



## rapidrabbit (16. Oktober 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ist das ein 802?


Ein ganz schnödes 500 ohne Fenster.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Oktober 2021)

Hätte ich auch an den Füßen sehen können


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Oktober 2021)

Bekomme bald wieder was geschenkt!


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2021)

Irgendjemand bat, dass ich gelegentlich Updates von meinem Moddingprojekt dalasse. Es hakt etwas, da ich zuviel mit meiner Masterarbeit zu kämpfen habe, aber alle Lüfter sind an Ort und Stelle.







Der Athlon 2 wird eventuell noch gegen was dickere getauscht


----------



## kordesh (28. Oktober 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Irgendjemand bat, dass ich gelegentlich Updates von meinem Moddingprojekt dalasse. Es hakt etwas, da ich zuviel mit meiner Masterarbeit zu kämpfen habe, aber alle Lüfter sind an Ort und Stelle.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1362867Anhang anzeigen 1362868
> 
> Der Athlon 2 wird eventuell noch gegen was dickere getauscht



1000 Watt Netzteil?!


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Oktober 2021)

Gab's günstig neu von privat. Ich werde es nicht ausreizen, aber bei ~50% sind die Netzteile ja sehr effizient.


----------



## slowbeat (10. November 2021)

Habt Ihrs bald? 🧐

Beim Thema bleiben, nicht streiten, fertig.
Klar?


----------



## Tony- (10. November 2021)

Könnt ihr nicht eure Daddelkisten zeigen und gut is'? 🤣


----------



## muelsan (10. November 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht eure Daddelkisten zeigen und gut is'? 🤣


Bin der gleichen Meinung darum hier meine Kiste. Schon etwas älter aber reicht mir vollkommen und rennt immer noch gut 😉

Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3
Ryzen 7 1700x
Corsair RGB Pro DDR4 32GB
Asus GTX 1080TI (Umbau auf WaKü mit NZXT Kraken G12)
BeQuiet SilentLoop 240 (CPU)
Corsair H55 (GPU)
Corsair LL120 RBG Lüfter
BeQuiet Lüfter (WaKü)
Corsair LED Stripes
Fractal Design Meshify C Dark TG
Crucial 500GB SSD
Crucial 2TB SSD
SanDisk 120GB SSD
Thermaltake London 550W


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (10. November 2021)

Mal was aus dem Archiv:





Ziemlich genau 20 Jahre her der Kahn. Krass selbstgetüdelte SchalterleisteLüftersteuerung. Oben und unten 2 dicke 120mm Pabst Industrielüfter ins Gehäuse gebaut. Das hat 3 Packungen Dremel-Trennscheiben gekostet  Floppy, SoundBlaster-Fronteinschub und natürlich 2 CD-Laufwerke. Das Highlight ist für mich aber der GXP-Lan Aufkleber. Glaub gxp3 war das? 2000-Mann-LAN. Sowas kann man heute niemandem mehr erklären.


So, mit Ontopic aus dem Weg, muss ich auf jeden Fall noch anmerken, dass ein paar von den Posts die auf der letzten Seite entfernt wurden mir echt die Kinnlade in den Keller befördert haben.
Also nicht nur so ein bisschen, sondern wirklich so in Richtung "das ist das Fremdschamigste, was ich seit Langem lesen _durfte_". 
Keine Diskussion, dass die Over9000-Prosa korrekterweise gelöscht wurde, aber nun werd ich zwischen all den _Nebelkerzen _wohl nie erfahren, was ein _Anklatscher _ist.
Alter Vatter. Ich träum heute bestimmt schlecht


----------



## kordesh (10. November 2021)

Wenn wir gerade bei alter Gaminghardware sind. Das waren meine ersten Taktversuche an der Grafikkarte inkl. passender Kühlung  
Dat waren noch Zeiten ey.









Irgendwann habe ich auch mal nen Pentium 2, dieses längliche Version, seitlich aufgeschnitten um mit 2 Lüftern versehene. War ein Pentium 2 450mhz, der durchgehend stabil auf, ich glaube, knapp 750mhz lief!


----------



## slowbeat (10. November 2021)

@ylfcm so was in der Art steht noch im Keller, jedenfalls das was noch übrig ist 



Keine Ahnung wann der Kahn das letzte mal gelaufen ist 🤣


----------



## ylfcm (10. November 2021)

Ist das ein Edding-Tribal?!


----------



## slowbeat (10. November 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Ist das ein Edding-Tribal?!


Jawoll, da muss mir mega langweilig gewesen sein  🤪
Die Gehäuseverkleidung ist damals mal beim Transport kaputt gegangen, fortan war der Kasten nackig.
Aber ne Audigy2 drin mit Firewire.

Was war das geil im Internat: erst BNC-Ringnetzwerk (von Fenster zu Fenster!), später armdicke CAT3 Kabelbündel als Stolperfallen quer durch Flur und Treppenhaus. Ob das 25m Lankabel noch irgendwo liegt? 🤔

Kanalbündelung, kennt das noch jemand? Zwei ISDN (?? ich glaub jedenfalls) Leitungen zusammen... Mega Durchsatz.
Wer Freitags als letzter gegangen ist, hat allen anderen die Sicherung gezogen und hatte am Wochenende die komplette Bandbreite allein


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. November 2021)

Ja das waren noch Zeiten, als ich meinen Eltern sagte, dass Sie nun für ein paar Stunden nicht telefonieren können, weil ich beide Kanäle für den Download der neuesten Version von Counter-Strike benötige


----------



## Ledeker (11. November 2021)

Herrlich. 🍿

Bei mir ging es 1998 los mit einem Medion-PC vom Aldi:
Pentium-II-Rechner mit 266 MHz Taktfrequenz, 32 MByte Hauptspeicher, 4,3 GByte Festplatte, 4-MByte-Grafikkarte (bin mir unsicher welche das war...)

Schon Stunden vor Öffnung hatte ich mich damals vor der Aldi-Filiale positioniert, um einen PC und Bildschirm abzustauben. Den Preis kenne ich leider nicht mehr und auch ein "Live"-Bild dürfte ich nicht mehr besitzen.





Für No One Lives Forever brauchte ich dann jedoch ein paar Monate später eine neue Grafikkarte... 😁 und auch eine RAM-Aufrüstung war mehr als fällig.


----------



## Tony- (11. November 2021)

Mein erstes Spielegerät war ein NES Klon.. Anfang 2000er hatte ich dann einen Fujitsu Siemens Rechner ausm Quelle Katalog, aber keine Ahnung mehr was da verbaut war.. Für Mafia und I.G.I. hats irgendwie gereicht. Und dann habe ich angefangen mir die Rechner selber zusammen zu bauen. Es gab in Hannover ein paar Hardwareschops, wo immer viel los war weil es dort vergleichsweise günstiger gewesen ist. Quasi die Offline Versionen von Mindfactory & co.


----------



## slowbeat (11. November 2021)

@Ledeker Medion, das weckt Erinnerungen.
Kannte paar Werksstudenten von Logatec, muss um 2000-2004 gewesen sein.
Die haben erzählt was da so an Retouren ankam.
Nagelneue Rechner, die bei Aldi zurückgegeben wurden.
Teils mit uralter Hardware bestückt, manchmal sogar komplett entkernt und mit Steinen gefüllt um das Gewicht hinzubekommen.

Irre günstige Schwarzmarktpreise für Hard- und Software, teils vor Verkaufsstart schon. LKW-Ladungen brandneuer Hardware, die aufm Parkplatz ausgeräumt wurden.
Wer Mitarbeiter kannte, war nah am Markt. Bei Fujitsu-Siemens ebenso. Mir war das aber stets zu heiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (11. November 2021)

Ledeker schrieb:


> [...]und auch ein "Live"-Bild dürfte ich nicht mehr besitzen.[...]


Einerseits hilft es sicherlich dabei die Erinnerungen "rosig" zu halten, aber manchmal ist es schon echt schade, dass es von der wilden Zeit so wenig Fotos gibt.
Bei mir ging das damals noch zu Kindergartenzeiten los. Durch ein paar glückliche Umstände ist mein Vadder an ein Konvolut von Rechnerhardware* gekommen. Er selber hatte davon nicht den blassesten Schimmer, aber das ganze Gerödel den Söhnen (mein Bruder war ~12) vor die Füße werfen kann ja nicht schaden.
Hat es ja auch nicht. Ich konnte "load ,8,1" tippen, bevor ich schreiben gelernt hab und irgendwann endete die ganze Reise in einem Informatikstudium 🙈


*natürlich der standard KC85 Rechner, aber auch ein C64-Brotkasten (in der DDR!) war dabei. Wir undankbaren Wänster wollten dann aber natürlich viel lieber einen Amiga haben


----------



## stephank1301 (13. November 2021)

Falls jemand seine "Rarität" wieder Leben einhauchen möchte



Vollständig und noch nicht benutzt.


----------



## kordesh (13. November 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Falls jemand seine "Rarität" wieder Leben einhauchen möchte
> Anhang anzeigen 1371614
> Vollständig und noch nicht benutzt.



Ach wie geil! 
Ich habe den ganzen Krempel hier nur noch als ISO und hatte 6.22 und Windows 3.11 mal in einer VM laufen - gar nicht mal soooooo geil


----------



## hellmono (23. November 2021)

kordesh schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei alter Gaminghardware sind. Das waren meine ersten Taktversuche an der Grafikkarte inkl. passender Kühlung
> Dat waren noch Zeiten ey.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1370483
> ...



Bei sowas bin ich ja echt "neidisch", wenn man noch Bilder davon hat.
Mein LAN-Party Zeiten waren halt vor 2000, also gibt es keine digitalen Bilder mehr. Und von diversen Bastelkisten, Barebone-Sytemen und Gaming-Rechnern die Bilder sind auch irgendwo im digitalen Nirvana (HDD Crash) verschwunden.

Dafür habe ich neulich ernsthaft meine PC Erstaustattung im Netz gefunden


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. November 2021)

Mein erster war auch von Vobis, aber schon mit Pentium 75!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Dezember 2021)

Danke für eure Postings. Fühle mich gleich 10 Jahre jünger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Dezember 2021)

Jemand Bock auf eine 3060 Ti für 350€ über aktuellem VK aus einem richtig dreckigen Computer? 🤣









						PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: PC & Zubehör & Software gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Flensburg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## stephank1301 (18. Dezember 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Danke für eure Postings. Fühle mich gleich 10 Jahre jünger


Pics!?  😳


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Dezember 2021)

Hab Link nachgereicht.


----------



## stephank1301 (20. Dezember 2021)

Neuer Familien Zuwachs für Weibsen.

15 Zoll Variante, Killer AX und Corsair Vengeance sind in Zustellung.


----------



## Ledeker (20. Dezember 2021)

Macht so eine Killer AX Sinn? 🤔
Ist das ein DELL Inspiron 15?


----------



## stephank1301 (20. Dezember 2021)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Macht so eine Killer AX Sinn? 🤔
> Ist das ein DELL Inspiron 15?


Wenn man zuhause Wifi 6 besitzt kommt man damit (2x2 Antennen) auf einen Druchschnittlichen Datendurchsatz zum Router auf ca. 1.6-1.9 GB. Ob das Sinn macht!? 

Ist ein XPS 15


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2021)

Nobles Paket. Sogar mit Tuning Ram. Ich hoffe es gibt den 3600 mit 16-18-18-36?


----------



## stephank1301 (20. Dezember 2021)

Nur was gscheids in so ne Büchse!


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2021)

Da musste aber nochmal an die Timings. Ist ja sonst wie im Restaurant, wenn der Kellner mit der Barkeeperin flirtet, bevor er die Getränke bringt


----------



## Ledeker (20. Dezember 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Nur was gscheids in so ne Büchse!


Deine Frau wird dich lieben.



stephank1301 schrieb:


> Wenn man zuhause Wifi 6 besitzt kommt man damit (2x2 Antennen) auf einen Druchschnittlichen Datendurchsatz zum Router auf ca. 1.6-1.9 GB. Ob das Sinn macht!?



Dann ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (20. Dezember 2021)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Deine Frau wird dich lieben.


Das tut Sie schon!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. Januar 2022)

Steht nur rum....ein Cooler Master Storm Enforcer Gehäuse mit RGB Controller und RGB Lüfter.
Falls einer Interesse hat......pn


----------



## hellmono (10. Januar 2022)

Ich wollte jetzt keinen komplett neuen Thread aufmachen. Frage mich aber gerade, ob und wo ich meinen Gaming-Rechner ggf. noch optimieren könnte. Und ob das Sinn macht - neben dem Reiz etwas dran zu schrauben. Vielleicht ist die Frage hier daher ganz okay aufgehoben?

Die Daten aus UserBenchmark:
UserBenchmarks: Game 87%, Desk 92%, Work 83%
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 - 84%
GPU: Nvidia RTX 3060 - 97.9%
SSD: Kingston SA2000M8500G 500GB - 277.2%
SSD: Samsung 870 EVO 1TB - 135%
RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR4 3200 C16 2x8GB - 89%
MBD: Asus PRIME B450M-K II

Tendenziell am Ehesten mal bei CPU und RAM gucken? Ersteres zieht vermutlich auch wieder neuen Kühler + ggf. anderes Mainboard nach sich?

Danke für Tipps.


----------



## Tony- (10. Januar 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 - 84%
> GPU: Nvidia RTX 3060 - 97.9%
> RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR4 3200 C16 2x8GB - 89%


Ich erkenne da jetzt keinen schlimmen Flaschenhals.. vielleicht limitiert die CPU in einem oder anderem Spiel ein wenig.


hellmono schrieb:


> Ersteres zieht vermutlich auch wieder neuen Kühler + ggf. anderes Mainboard nach sich?


Ryzen 5 3600 hat AM4 Sockel, die neuste generation auch.. Müsste man ggf. Bios aktualisieren.


----------



## muelsan (10. Januar 2022)

Neues MB brauchst imho nicht. Das hat AMD gut gelöst. Da ist vom kleinsten Ryzen3 bis zum grössten R9 alles AM4. Also wäre, wenn CPU dann ein 7ner oder gar ein 9er angesagt. Kühler musst halt zuerst sagen, welchen du hast. Aber eine AIO kostet jezt nicht alle Welt und hat gute Kühlwerte  Wobei der Noctua vom Kollegen hat das auch.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2022)

Auf ein B450 kannst du jeden Ryzen knallen. Eventuell wird der im Frühjahr erscheinende 5800X mit 3D Cache eine Option sein, das könnte ein ziemlicher Rasierer werden. Zu erwartender Preis wird bei der Markteinführung aber vermutlich so um und bei 500Euro liegen. Ansonsten eventuell ein aktueller 5800X, da machste nix falsch.

Was hast du für einen Kühler?

Ryzen profitiert sehr von Ram, was willste ausgeben?
G&G: Ballistix 3600 CL16. Da schraubste dann den Takt im XMP auf 3800 und freust dich einen Keks, eventuell noch etwas Subtimings tweaken.
G&T: GSkill Trident 3600 CL16-16-16-36 => Samsung B-Dies und gib ihm alles, was der Memorycontroller mitmacht.


----------



## Guts (10. Januar 2022)

Mehr RAM, 16GB ist ziemlich wenig. Der Rest ist eher nice to have.


----------



## kordesh (10. Januar 2022)

16GB RAM sind zum zocken mehr als genug! 
Nahezu kein Spiel läuft wegen 32GB RAM so viel besser, dass man es merkt!
Wenn, wie geschrieben, der PC nur zum zocken ist, würde ich mir die Kohle fürs RAM Upgrade sparen und anders investieren.


----------



## hellmono (10. Januar 2022)

Danke für das Feedback. Kühler gerade ist der bequiet Pure Rock 2.
Vermutlich eher schwach auf der Brust? Dafür halt aber auch leise. 

RAM verstehe ich jetzt dass es sinnvoll oder sinnlos sein kann. 
Wie geschrieben, der Rechner ist aktuell zu 100% zum Spielen. Und eigentlich "reicht" er auch. Aber das Bessere ist des Guten Feind. Wie ja auch bei n+1 bei Bikes, oder bei Federweg an einem Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2022)

Ram wäre tatsächlich das erste, was ich wechseln würde. Die Ryzen profitieren im CPU-Limit sehr von schnellem RAM mit guten Timings. Und 16GB sind meist genug, aber wenn noch Word, Firefox, der Afterburner (das wäre ein toller Name für ein 24h Rennen) und irgendwas anderes auf sind auch schnell mal so voll, dass die ersten Sachen in die Auslagerungsdatei gehen. Insofern würde ich auch auf 32GB gehen.

CPU abwarten, ob du wirklich mal ordentlich ins Limit rennst. Kaum Spiele skalieren auf 8 Kerne.
Der PureRock wird mit einem 5800er ordentlich heulen. Von AiOs halte ich trotzdem nicht soviel. Das ist auf mittlere Sicht schwer zu recyclender Müll, die Alphacool Eisbaer mal außen vor. Dicken Doppelturm oder richtig WaKü.

Mit nem 5800er bremst halt die GPU. Vielleicht wartest du, bis der 5600X deutlich günstiger wird.


War schon Alder Lake 12600K mit DDR4 Board?


----------



## Tony- (10. Januar 2022)

Habe grad meine Screenshots mit Afterburner durchgeklickt, bei mir werden um die 10 Gig Ram beansprucht. 
Obwohl die CPU die GPU limitieren kann läuft die ja noch lange nicht am Limit beim Spielen. 
Habe mal irgendein RAM durch eins ersetzt, das fast perfekt zur CPU passt; das hat 1-4 FPS gebracht bei Spielen, die bei mit über 100 FPS laufen. Im Bereich 60 FPS hats genau nix gebracht.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2022)

Bei 60FPS liegt es aber auch eher an der GPU.

Afterburner zeigt keine Auslagerungsdatei an: https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/auslagerungsdatei-voll-ist-das-schlimm.1991658/post-25066758
Hat ja auch niemand behauptet

Und Auslagerungsdatei ist nicht erst, wenn der Ram voll ist. Da sollte Puffer sein. Es ist damit zu rechnen, dass der Rambedarf kurzfristig steigen wird, deshalb finde ich 2022 16 GB anschaffen nicht sinnvoll. Haben ist völlig ok.


----------



## everywhere.local (10. Januar 2022)

brauch ich für Schulaufgaben und Handybilder bearbeiten.


----------



## Ledeker (11. Januar 2022)

@ everywhere.local

Wie sieht dein Setup aus?
Hängen an Monitore an dem PC?


----------



## Guts (11. Januar 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> 16GB RAM sind zum zocken mehr als genug!
> Nahezu kein Spiel läuft wegen 32GB RAM so viel besser, dass man es merkt!
> Wenn, wie geschrieben, der PC nur zum zocken ist, würde ich mir die Kohle fürs RAM Upgrade sparen und anders investieren.


Noja, haben ist besser als brauchen. Kommt natürlich auf den speziellen Anwendungsfall an. Will man bspw. den Flight Simulator 2020 mal anschmeißen, beansprucht der schnell 18GB nur für sich, aber nicht jeder spielt das . Wenn dann noch ein paar andere Programme im Hintergrund laufen, sind 16GB sehr dürftig. Steht eine Neuanschaffung ins Haus, sollte man definitiv nicht mehr auf 16GB setzen, denn der RAM-Bedarf wird sicher nicht geringer. Das ist wie mit Käse - kann man nur durch mehr Käse ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (11. Januar 2022)

Ledeker schrieb:


> @ everywhere.local
> 
> Wie sieht dein Setup aus?
> Hängen an Monitore an dem PC?


Links der Kram ist Home Office 

Muss mein Cable Management wieder in Ordnung bringen, aber so wild ist es gar nicht - sieht hauptsäcglich durch's Headset so aus.

Setup: 
Fractal Define R6 USB-C - Black TG
Asus ROG Strix X570-E
32 GB Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro (3600)
Ryzen 5900X
BQ Dark Rock Pro 4
Gigabyte Aorus GeForce RTX 3070 Master (gab leider nix anderes)
Corsair Netzteil (will nicht nachschauen, ist aber hochwertig)
7 Gehäuselüfter
2 TB HDD
6 TB HDD
8 TB HDD
250 GB SSD
500 GB SSD
1 TB M2
500 GB M2

Acer Predator XB271HU
AOC CU34P2A

Logitech G910
Logitech G502
Sennheiser Game Zero
Logitech Z906
Logitech G920
Diverse Xbox Controller


----------



## everywhere.local (11. Januar 2022)

Guts schrieb:


> Noja, haben ist besser als brauchen. Kommt natürlich auf den speziellen Anwendungsfall an. Will man bspw. den Flight Simulator 2020 mal anschmeißen, beansprucht der schnell 18GB nur für sich, aber nicht jeder spielt das . Wenn dann noch ein paar andere Programme im Hintergrund laufen, sind 16GB sehr dürftig. Steht eine Neuanschaffung ins Haus, sollte man definitiv nicht mehr auf 16GB setzen, denn der RAM-Bedarf wird sicher nicht geringer. Das ist wie mit Käse - kann man nur durch mehr Käse ersetzen.


4 Chrome Tabs sind doch schon 12GB


----------



## Guts (11. Januar 2022)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> 4 Chrome Tabs sind doch schon 12GB


Mach Pornhub und den Monerominer mal zu 

Arbeits-PC: Vivaldi Browser, Matlab, Sinterit Studio, Excel ist offen und wollen insgesamt 8GB. Belegt 23/256GB. Windows krallt sich, was es kriegen kann, denn RAM hat man nie genug.


----------



## Ledeker (11. Januar 2022)

@ hellmono

Würde ggf. auch zu mehr RAM tendieren:




__





						Produktvergleich Crucial Ballistix weiß DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, Crucial Ballistix rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, Crucial Ballistix rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 3
					

Produktvergleich für Crucial Ballistix weiß DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (BL2K16G32C16U4W), Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (BL2K16G32C16U4B), Crucial Ballistix rot DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (BL2K16G32C16U4R), Crucial Ballistix rot DIMM...




					geizhals.de
				




Bin aber auch so einer, der sehr gerne, sehr viele Tabs offen hat.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2022)

Der 3200er Ballistix läuft bei mir übrigen problemlos bei 3800 CL16 mit 1.35v. An die Timings habe ich mich nach dem CPU-Tausch noch nicht gesetzt.

Hier fehlen Bild3r.
Systemtest. Hoffe ja das wird noch fertig, solange ich noch zocke, sonst habe ich einen sehr performanten Bürorechner mit hohem Pflegeaufwand.




Zweittastatur ist zu laut.


----------



## everywhere.local (11. Januar 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der 3200er Ballistix läuft bei mir übrigen problemlos bei 3800 CL16 mit 1.35v. An die Timings habe ich mich nach dem CPU-Tausch noch nicht gesetzt.
> 
> Hier fehlen Bild3r.
> Systemtest. Hoffe ja das wird noch fertig, solange ich noch zocke.
> ...


cpu und gpu in einem cycle mit triple rad. wie gut funktioniert das heute?
welcher reihenfolge? agb -> cpu -> gpu ->rad?
Ich hatte das zuletzt um 2005 rum mit Steinzeittechnik und sehr viel eigenleistung


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Januar 2022)

Reihenfolge ist AGB-Pumpe-GPU-CPU-GPU (parallele Einbindung) - Ausgang-[externer Radiator]-Eingang-Radiator-Radiator-AGB.
Oben ist nur ein Radi eingebunden, da ging es in erster Linie um den Test der parallelen Kühlereinbindung und Kalibrierung der Temperatursensoren.

Wie gut das am Ende funktioniert werde ich sehen, sollte aber unproblematisch sein. Für die aktuelle Hardware reicht die Kühlfläche mit 2x420mm (beide Frischluft), falls ich mal an einen ordentlichen Pixelrechenknecht komme, gibts extern noch einen 560er.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Januar 2022)

-


----------



## luchslistig (28. Januar 2022)

hatten wir das schon?


----------



## Tony- (28. Januar 2022)

Wieviel FPS bringen diese Wanddekorationen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (28. Januar 2022)

luchslistig schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1410289
> 
> hatten wir das schon?



Das ist einfach unfassbar gelungen. Diese Komposition aus Wanddeko, Seitenschneider, Feuerzeug und Eifelplörre


----------



## luchslistig (28. Januar 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Wieviel FPS bringen diese Wanddekorationen?





hellmono schrieb:


> Das ist einfach unfassbar gelungen. Diese Komposition aus Wanddeko, Seitenschneider, Feuerzeug und Eifelplörre


3x 46" auf GeForce980TI , laufen auf 60Hz in FHD
leider war nicht mehr drin... 

der Rest ist statisch...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2022)

Hätte ich der 980 nicht zugetraut


----------



## Guts (28. Januar 2022)

Minesweeper braucht nicht viel


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Wieviel FPS bringen diese Wanddekorationen?



Die Wanddeko verbietet mehr als 40fps.


----------



## hellmono (28. Januar 2022)

luchslistig schrieb:


> 3x 46" auf GeForce980TI , laufen auf 60Hz in FHD
> leider war nicht mehr drin...
> 
> der Rest ist statisch...



Aber mal aller Flachs außen vor: Was spielst du da eigentlich?


----------



## DeluXer (28. Januar 2022)

Hier mal meine Möhre


----------



## luchslistig (28. Januar 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Aber mal aller Flachs außen vor: Was spielst du da eigentlich?


Das ist die Innenansicht meines Raumschiffes....
ELITE DANGEROUS

Bin aber jetzt auf VR umgestiegen und somit die beiden äußeren Monitore wieder abgebaut


----------



## Ledeker (28. Januar 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Möhre


Was das für Gehäuse?
Sieht schick aus. 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeluXer (28. Januar 2022)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Was das für Gehäuse?
> Sieht schick aus. 😎



Fractal Design Define S2 Vision RGB


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2022)

Da hat doch einer einen cm zuviel abgeschnitten bei dem Längsrohr oben


----------



## hellmono (28. Januar 2022)

So ein System mit Wakü würde mich ja irgendwie echt auch reizen. Alleine um zu basteln und den Spieltrieb zu befriedigen.

Aber zu viele Projekte und Pläne... 

Sieht auf jeden Fall echt schick aus!


----------



## Wip3r (28. Januar 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> So ein System mit Wakü würde mich ja irgendwie echt auch reizen. Alleine um zu basteln und den Spieltrieb zu befriedigen.
> 
> Aber zu viele Projekte und Pläne...
> 
> Sieht auf jeden Fall echt schick aus!


Überlegs dir gut. Seit ich ne WaKü hab hab ich nur noch mal die CPU geupgraded. Vor einem GraKa Update graust es mich jetzt schon. 🙈 Aber ich werde aktuell ja auch nicht in Versuchung geführt.


----------



## DeluXer (28. Januar 2022)

Falls irgendwann mal was neues kommen sollte wirds mit Schlauch statt Röhren 
War ziemlich stressig das zusammenbauen bei begrenzter Anzahl an Röhren und Fittinge^^


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2022)

WaKü ist DAS wesentliche Element, dass einem Computer seinen Sinn verleiht

Problematisch ist übrigens die Verschlauchung im PSU Shroud, nicht die Röhren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Januar 2022)

Hier mein Rechner mit Einhorn-Power (mußte meine 4-jährige ärgern 🤣).

BeQuit Silent Base 500
AMD Ryzen 5 5600x
MSI B450 VDH Max Pro
2x 3600Mhz 16GB Corsair Vengance
Palit Storm RTX 2060 6GB
2*SSD 1*HDD
Mix aus Noctua und BeQuit Lüftern
400 Watt Netzteil von BeQuit

Musste irgendwie nach 10 Jahren nun meinen alten I7 3770k in Rente schicken. Vorteil war an der ganzen Geschichte, dass die RTX2060 noch zu humanen Preisen gekauft worden ist Anfang 2019.




Der Ryzen 5 5600x will nicht über 56°C gehen unter Volllast... werde wohl da ein kleines Diorama einrichten, wenn die nicht mal lernt ihre Figuren weg zu räumen 😬 die paar Grad mehr durch den behinderten Airflow sind mir egal.
Hab trotzdem keine bessere Leistung durch das billig RGB von eBay  🤪


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Januar 2022)

Das ja schon fast verdächtig wenig. Ich bekomme meinen 5700G unter Wasser auf 64° im Cinebench Multicore.


----------



## DeluXer (29. Januar 2022)

Auf Knapp unter 70° komm ich auch je nach Kern aber mit PBO


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Januar 2022)

Im alten Gehäuse, einem Cooltek C3 mit wenig Platz, hab ich den auf knapp 76°C pushen können mit dem gleichen Noctua CPU Kühler (U12s) 

Der zweite 140mm Lüfter vorne am Gehäuse und oben der 120mm Lüfter hat die Senkung dann zustande gebracht, davor irgendwas um die 65°C.

Es sind aber auch keine 56°C sondern 58,7°C, bin oben wohl auf die falsche Taste gekommen.

Die Grafikkarte ist da eine ganz andere Liga. Nur einen Lüfter und im ITX Design. Die knabbert schon an den 80°C je nach Benchmark/Spiel/Auflösung. Werde erstmal die Wärmeleitpaste da erneuern, Lüfter reinigen etc.

Jetzt hab ich ja theoretisch Platz für eine größere mit mehr Lüftern, Preislich lohnt sich das aber nicht im Moment.  Obwohl mich diese Resizeable RAM Funktion bei der 3000 Generation schon reizt.


----------



## Guts (29. Januar 2022)

80°C ist doch voll easy. Ab 90 kann man mal drüber nachdenken, die WLP zu erneuern, drunter ist Normalzustand.


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. Januar 2022)

10° weniger => doppelte Chiplebensdauer. So das denn eine Rolle spietl heutzutage.
Vom Taktpotential mal ganz ab.


----------



## NukaCola (29. Januar 2022)

Es ist übrigens ein Märchen, dass WLP austrocknet und nix mehr taugt. Es ist völlig normal, dass das Zeug mit der Zeit nicht mehr so schmierig / geschmeidig ist. Denn nur so, kann eine optimale Verbindung zwischen Kühler und CPU gewährleistet werden. Es sei denn beim Transport oder bei der Montage haben sich die Teile verschoben - dann kann es sein, dass man sie erneuern muss. Ein kleiner Vergleich, bei dem es um Transistoren in Hifi Verstärkern geht. Die werden nämlich, je nach Gerät, auch sehr heiß. Ich hatte hier schon Geräte die 40 Jahre und älter waren. Und ob man es glauben will oder nicht - auch die WLP in diesen Geräten war uralt aber vollkommen intakt. Wurden die Teile korrekt montiert und nicht verschoben oder sonstwas, dann hält diese uralte Paste wahrscheinlich länger als ein Menschenleben. Also Leute, wenn nicht wirklich nötig, dann lasst es einfach. Oder geht dem Drang nach - aber passt auf bei der Montage


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Januar 2022)

Guts schrieb:


> 80°C ist doch voll easy. Ab 90 kann man mal drüber nachdenken, die WLP zu erneuern, drunter ist Normalzustand.


Die Temperatur ist okay. Das macht die Grafikkarte schon mit. Der Lüfter nervt halt irgendwann. Ersatz in Form eines Zwei-Fach Lüfters habe ich aber nicht gefunden bis jetzt.

Es ist Geheule auf hohem Niveau, da ich eh ein Frame-Limit von 60fps einstelle (TV gibt nicht mehr her und ich spiele keinen Multiplayer). Das zähmt die Karte schon etwas.

Wären normale Preise angesagt würde ich die ITX RTX 2060 einfach verkaufen und mir eine aus der 3000 Generation mit zwei oder drei Lüftern kaufen.


----------



## hellmono (29. Januar 2022)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Die Temperatur ist okay. Das macht die Grafikkarte schon mit. Der Lüfter nervt halt irgendwann. Ersatz in Form eines Zwei-Fach Lüfters habe ich aber nicht gefunden bis jetzt.



Ich habe zwar die Palit 3060, aber von den nervigen Lüftern kann ich auch ein Lied singen.
Lösung war nicht schön, aber selten. Seitdem ist Ruhe im Karton.

Wenn ich noch mal irgendwann einen sinnvollen Aftermarket Lüfter finde, oder doch eine Wakü installiere, wird das optimiert. Vorher nicht, weil es funktioniert. Habe aber für genau die Karte auch noch nicht wirklich was gefunden.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. Januar 2022)

hellmono schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar die Palit 3060, aber von den nervigen Lüftern kann ich auch ein Lied singen.
> Lösung war nicht schön, aber selten. Seitdem ist Ruhe im Karton.
> 
> Wenn ich noch mal irgendwann einen sinnvollen Aftermarket Lüfter finde, oder doch eine Wakü installiere, wird das optimiert. Vorher nicht, weil es funktioniert. Habe aber für genau die Karte auch noch nicht wirklich was gefunden.



Gehe ich richtig davon aus, dass du die beiden Lüfter über einen Adapter an die Lüftersteuerung der Grafikkarte angeschlossen hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Januar 2022)

Gestern mitm Glas Wein mein altes Cherry MX Board geflutet und wohl zerstört.... zum Glück die Tastatur vom Raspi Desktop Kit am Start


----------



## hellmono (30. Januar 2022)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Gehe ich richtig davon aus, dass du die beiden Lüfter über einen Adapter an die Lüftersteuerung der Grafikkarte angeschlossen hast?



Ja genau. Sowas hier: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005ZKZEQA/

Ist im Betrieb eher noch etwas kühler als mit den Original-Lüftern. Und halt nahezu unhörbar.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2022)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Gestern mitm Glas Wein mein altes Cherry MX Board geflutet und wohl zerstört.... zum Glück die Tastatur vom Raspi Desktop Kit am Start
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1411231



Aufmachen, PCB raus, GRÜNDLICH mit destilliertem Wasser spülen, dann 1h bei 50° in den Ofen.
Hat meine G815 auch grade hinter sich (Bier).


----------



## neo-bahamuth (30. Januar 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aufmachen, PCB raus, GRÜNDLICH mit destilliertem Wasser spülen, dann 1h bei 50° in den Ofen.
> Hat meine G815 auch grade hinter sich (Bier).


Tja mein Ofen geht seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr, hab nur ne Herdplatte. Egal, wollte eh ne Neue 
Oder mit ner Heißluftpistole. Aber eigentlich kein Bock, ich versuchs und wenns klappt kommt die ins Büro. Aber destilliertes Wasser hab ich auch nicht, also auch noch einkaufen....


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Januar 2022)

Nimm halt erstmal Leitungswasser, aber Desti wäre schon besser, wegen Rückständen.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Januar 2022)

Guts schrieb:


> 80°C ist doch voll easy. Ab 90 kann man mal drüber nachdenken, die WLP zu erneuern, drunter ist Normalzustand.



Der Wechsel der WLP auf Noctua und der Pads (Palit heute morgen angeschrieben und die haben mir eine Tabelle mit den Maßen und der Dicke ein paar Stunden später zugeschickt ) hat Temperaturmäßig nichts gebracht, die Karte taktet aber nun 50-60 MHz höher 

Hab nach meiner Mail vor der Antwort etwas rumexperimentiert mit unterschiedlichen Pad-Höhen... war herrlich zu sehen was die Dicke der Pads für einen Einfluss auf die GPU Temperatur hat  

Mit einem FPS Limit von 60 und Vsync an pendelt die sich jetzt bei 50-70°C ein je nach Spiel und ist schön leise.

Das nächste mal wird's aber eine mit einem guten Dual oder Triple Lüfter und nichts mehr im ITX Design... Gehäuse ist ja jetzt groß genug.


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2022)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Das nächste mal wird's aber eine mit einem guten Dual oder Triple MoRa und nichts mehr im ITX Design... Gehäusegröße ist ja egal.


Hab das mal für dich korrigiert.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (1. Februar 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hab das mal für dich korrigiert.



Die Grafikkarte wird eigentlich nur im Winter wetterbedingt gefordert. Überwiegend nutze ich den PC zur Steuerung meines Teleskops für Astrofotografie (und da greife ich auch nur über einen Remote Desktop auf einen Rasperry Pi zu) und der nachträglichen Bildbearbeitung, bisschen Surfen und Office.

Cuda und selbst Videoencoding auf die Grafikkarte ausgelagert juckt die Temperaturen da herzlich wenig.

Weiß jetzt nicht ob da eine WaKü overkill wäre, außer aus optischen Gründen


----------



## Seven-Eleven (7. Februar 2022)

3dfx Voodoo 590 :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (7. Februar 2022)




----------



## botas (9. Februar 2022)

Hier mein PC:

MS Titan PRO II
AMD Ryzen 5 3600x
MSI B450 Gaming Max Plus
2x 3600Mhz 16GB HyperX
Asus ROG Strix GTX 1660 Super 6GB
2x 500 GB SSD-MX500
Arctic Freezer Duo Lüftern
700 Watt Netzteil von BeQuit

Werde bald die 1660 Super mit dieser  https://productz.com/en/msi-geforce-rtx-3060-ti-ventus-2x-oc/p/nQmnL ersetzen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. Februar 2022)

Ram mit 7200MHz? Will ich auch. Sach ma Timings


----------



## Seven-Eleven (15. Februar 2022)

Wer eine professionelle Backup Lösung, LTO Tapedrive, günstig haben will, kann sich bei mir per PN melden......


----------



## kordesh (15. Februar 2022)

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand gerade n günstiges Windows Tablett zu verkaufen?
Mein alter Hobel wird dann doch langsam „etwas“ zäh


----------



## Seven-Eleven (18. Februar 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Wer eine professionelle Backup Lösung, LTO Tapedrive, günstig haben will, kann sich bei mir per PN melden......


Sieht so aus :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (19. Februar 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Es hat nicht zufällig jemand gerade n günstiges Windows Tablett zu verkaufen?
> Mein alter Hobel wird dann doch langsam „etwas“ zäh
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1421343



Habe jetzt günstig ein Surface Pro 3 als Ersatz ergattert. 
i5 (4. Gen.), 8GB RAM, 256 GB SSD
135€ inkl Tastatur, Stift und Dock
Reicht mir und war ein super Angebot. 

Das Gerät unterstützt aufgrund des Prozessors offiziell kein Windows 11, man kann aber über nen kleinen Umweg das Upgrade ausführen. 
Wenn mich dann irgendwann etwas stört, kann ich mit dem (dann ja) Windows 11 Key auch Windows 10 wieder installieren? 
Ich meine nicht das Zurücksetzen innerhalb der ersten 2 (?) Wochen, sondern Clean install mit Windows 10 ISO und der Aktivierung mit dem Windows 11 Key. Geht das?


----------



## Ledeker (20. Februar 2022)

Du hast sicherlich einen Windows 10 - Key oder hast du Windows 11 erworben?
Weil du kannst kostenlos von Windows 10 auf Windows 11 upgraden.

Aber ja, du kannst natürlich immer zurück bsp. mit einem Clean Install. 
Vorher ggf. Daten sichern. 😎


----------



## kordesh (20. Februar 2022)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Du hast sicherlich einen Windows 10 - Key oder hast du Windows 11 erworben?
> Weil du kannst kostenlos von Windows 10 auf Windows 11 upgraden.
> 
> Aber ja, du kannst natürlich immer zurück bsp. mit einem Clean Install.
> Vorher ggf. Daten sichern. 😎



Ja genau. Habe mit dem Gerät zusammen einen Windows 10 Key bekommen.
Würde dann auf 11 ein Upgrade machen.
Da W11 auf dem Gerät aber nicht offiziell unterstützt wird bin ich etwas unsicher, ob ich mit dem neuen Windows 11 Key (auch wenn es der selbe bleibt) dann auch Windows 10 wieder aktivieren kann, sollte etwas mit Windows 11 doch nicht passen. 
Man kann ja innerhalb von 2 Wochen oder so einfach zurücksetzen. Wenn mir dann nach den 2 Wochen etwas negativ auffällt, sodass ich zurück zu W10 will, wäre es natürlich mega unglücklich, wenn der Key dann für W10 nicht mehr funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Ledeker (20. Februar 2022)

Das sollte ohne Probleme gehen.









						Windows 11: Zurück zu Windows 10 - so geht's
					

Wenn Sie nach dem Upgrade auf Windows 11 doch zurück zu Windows 10 möchten, geht das problemlos. Was Sie dazu tun müssen, erfahren Sie hier.




					www.heise.de


----------



## kordesh (20. Februar 2022)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Das sollte ohne Probleme gehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das was in dem Artikel steht, meinte ich mit dem zurück zu Windows 10 „innerhalb von 2 Wochen“ . Das das geht, war mir bekannt. 
Mir geht es darum was passiert, wenn die Widerherstellung überschrieben ist und ich mit einer Windows 10 ISO und dem Windows 11 Key ein Clean install vornehmen.


----------



## Ledeker (20. Februar 2022)

Oh sorry.
Das geht genauso und du gibst einfach den Windows 10 Key ein.
Wenn du 120 % sichergehen möchtest, erstellst du vor dem Windows 11 Upgrade ein Image deiner Windows Installation oder ein Backup deiner Platte. 😉


----------



## kordesh (20. Februar 2022)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Oh sorry.
> Das geht genauso und du gibst einfach den Windows 10 Key ein.
> Wenn du 120 % sichergehen möchtest, erstellst du vor dem Windows 11 Upgrade ein Image deiner Windows Installation oder ein Backup deiner Platte. 😉



Ja perfekt! Dann mache ich mal das Update! 
Bist du dir sicher, dass das mit dem Image funktionieren würde, wenn der 11er Key nicht mit dem W10 kompatibel wäre? 
Wird der Key nach dem Widerherstellen mit dem Image nicht trotzdem online überprüft?


----------



## Ledeker (20. Februar 2022)

Also das Image erzeugen, *bevor *du das Windows 11 - Upgrade durchführst.


----------



## kordesh (20. Februar 2022)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Also das Image erzeugen, *bevor *du das Windows 11 - Upgrade durchführst.



Jo. Alles andere macht wenig Sinn. 
Aber wenn ich dann Windows 10 von dem Image neu installiere, wird dann nach der Installation vom Image nicht trotzdem der Key überprüft, mit dem vorher Windows 11 aktiviert worden ist?


----------



## Ledeker (20. Februar 2022)

Nö, wenn du das Image einspielst, war ja bereits Windows 10 aktiviert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (20. Februar 2022)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Nö, wenn du das Image einspielst, war ja bereits Windows 10 aktiviert.



Ah ok! 
Dachte es würde trotzdem eine Abfrage erfolgen. 
Dann werde ich mir vorher auf jeden Fall ein Image ziehen!


----------



## loam (21. Februar 2022)




----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. Februar 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Wenn mich dann irgendwann etwas stört, kann ich mit dem (dann ja) Windows 11 Key auch Windows 10 wieder installieren?


Wurde ja schon gesagt, kannst so oft hin- und her installieren wie Du willst. Abfrage gibts keine mehr wenn der Key mal aktiviert wurde, der ist über ne Hardware_ID gebunden und für Win10/11 gültig. Die ID wird aber online überprüft. Wenn eine Live-ID hast für die Anmeldung ist der Key sogar damit verknüpft und kann auf neue hardware umgezogen werden. Sieht dann so aus, mein Key war ursprünglich mal ein gekauftes Vista 64 Business, das kostenlos auf Windows 7 Pro upgegraded wurde, dann Windows 8, dann 8.1, dann 10 dann 11.


----------



## kordesh (24. Februar 2022)

Kurze Rückmeldung: Läuft ganz hervorragend mit Windows 11

Und für den Preis bin ich mehr als zurfrieden!


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2022)

Das einzige, was an Win11 besser ist, sind die noch etwas schnelleren/weicheren Reaktionen des Systems und die angenehmeren Systemtöne.
Vorteil des neuen Schedulers mit Alder Lake merke ich so gar nicht. Kann (sollte) man sich getrost sparen, wenn man Win10 mag.

System wird langsam:


----------



## Basti138 (16. März 2022)

Wie kommst du ans NT dran, Borhammer?


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2022)

Normalerweise ziehe ich es nach hinten über die dafür vorgesehene Blende raus, da es unten sehr eng ist mit Pumpe und Schläuchen. Ansonsten komme ich von der anderen Seite an das ATX- und das EPS-Kabel. Die PCIE-Kabel erreiche ich, indem ich die Mauer vorne rausnehme, die ist mit Magneten befestigt


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. März 2022)

.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2022)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (16. März 2022)

Coole Idee mit der Mauer


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2022)

Danke
Mod ist noch nicht fertig, ein paar Stunden Arbeit fehlen noch.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (26. März 2022)

Ärgere mich das ich das LTO-5 SAS Tapedrive verkauft habe. Nun habe ich ein Rechner mit externen SAS Anschluss.........


----------



## Seven-Eleven (27. März 2022)

Hat jemand mit MO-Drives schon gearbeitet?









						Fujitsu MDM3230SS DynaMO externes MO-Laufwerk 2 GB - Redlop GmbH
					

Ersatzteil Fujitsu MDM3230SS DynaMO externes MO-Laufwerk 2 GB ref




					redlop.de


----------



## Ledeker (28. März 2022)

Um was geht es dir da konkret?
Möchtest du Daten "länger haltbar" machen?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (28. März 2022)

Ledeker schrieb:


> Um was geht es dir da konkret?
> Möchtest du Daten "länger haltbar" machen?


Suche nach einer guten BackupLösung aber das Thema MO oder UDO hat sich erledigt.
Werde das dafür benutzen :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guts (25. April 2022)

Aus alt mach neu. Der 5950X kriegt endlich eine passende Gespielin. Die vorherige GTX 1080 wirkt schon fast kümmerlich im Vergleich.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. April 2022)

Da fehlt ja wirklich nur noch ne Custom WaKü


----------



## Guts (25. April 2022)

Nee du, das tu ich mir nicht an  Mindestens 500€ mehr für so wenig Mehrwert, naja... Die Lüfter sind schon alle flüsterleise im Idle, unter Last ist es nicht wesentlich lauter. Wenn mal richtig geheizt wird, machen die Lautsprecher eh genug Krach zum Übertönen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. April 2022)

500€


----------



## Guts (25. April 2022)

1000?


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. April 2022)

So dazwischen. Je nachdem was man will. 500€ sind untere Grenze, außer man kauft Gebraucht (was ich unbedingt empfehle). Grade überschlagen: Meine WaKü würde nur mit Neuteilen wahrscheinlich bei ~800€ liegen und ich habe keinen High-End kram gekauft Völlig bescheuertes Hobby. Ich geh jetzt radfahren.


----------



## Guts (25. April 2022)

Und dann suppt es schlimmstenfalls ins Netzteil und reisst alles in den Tod  Hmmmmmmmmmm, schwere Entscheidung.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (3. Mai 2022)

Mein erstes AMD System : Antec NX420 Case, MSI B-450 Mainboard, AMD Ryzen 1600 af. Der Rest fehlt noch....


----------



## Basti138 (4. Mai 2022)

Das BeQuiet NT ist top, daran hast du länger Freude


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. Mai 2022)

Von Innen :




GPU, RAM und Laufwerke fehlen noch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Mai 2022)

Mit Wraith Prism Schönster Lüfter überhaupt. Wenn es den in leise gäbe...


----------



## Basti138 (5. Mai 2022)

Desktop Ratte   🐀

Das Gehäuse ist aus der Lehrzeit, war schon mit der Flex bei. Da ist glaub ich das 5. Bundle drin.
Und die 5 80mm Lüfter sind nicht laut  
Das Ding ist das letzte Jahr komplett durchgelaufen, sieht man auch.
Scheiß auf Optik, funktionieren muss es!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. Mai 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mit Wraith Prism Schönster Lüfter überhaupt. Wenn es den in leise gäbe...


Weiß noch nicht ob der bleibt. Eventuell wird eine R5 3600 oder R7 3700x CPU verbaut.....


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Mai 2022)

Der Wraith kriegt einem 3700 kühl. Aber er macht Geräusche.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. Mai 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Der Wraith kriegt einem 3700 kühl. Aber er macht Geräusche.


Bin sowas normalerweise gewöhnt :


			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1r96h9DVX16TAigSAYsTPRwEwgPzVJYkV/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. Mai 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Von Innen :
> Anhang anzeigen 1471620
> GPU, RAM und Laufwerke fehlen noch.....


Geplant sind Teile aus meinem alten Elitedesk 800 G1 :
vorerst Zotac GTX 1050 Ti
2 x 4 TB WD Blue HDDs

Neu muss :

RAM
SSD


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Mai 2022)

Ballistix 3200 16-18-18-36 @3600-3800!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. Mai 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ballistix 3200 16-18-18-36 @3600-3800!


Warum gerade diesen RAM?
Und was ist wenn ich die CPU wechsele auf den 3700x?

Ich muss gestehen das ich mich mit normalen DDR4 RAM nicht auskenne. Alle anderen Maschinen haben DDR3 ECC Reg. .


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Mai 2022)

Die Ryzens sind bis zu Zen3(+) etwas RAM-zickig, je älter, desto mehr. Der Ballistix ist günstig und hat sich als sehr kompatibel zu den Zen-Speichercontrollern erwiesen. Außerdem sind die Dies sehr taktfreudig, was fast immer eine Übertaktung mit wenig Gefummel ermöglicht. Und die Ryzens profitieren stark von schnellerem Ram. Meine 3200er Ballistix liefen problemlos und ohne Spielerei mit dem 3700X und dem 5700G @3800 16-16-16-36.
Schicker sind Tridents mit B-Dies, aber das ist dann halt auch Luxus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (6. Mai 2022)

Ärgere mich das ich die GTX 1070 verkauft habe. Hier hätte sie gut gepasst. Aber so ist das Leben....


----------



## Guts (6. Mai 2022)

Meine 1080 ist immer noch übrig, falls du Bedarf hast.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Mai 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mit Wraith Prism Schönster Lüfter überhaupt. Wenn es den in leise gäbe...


Hat der RGB?


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Mai 2022)

Jupp.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (24. Mai 2022)

Falls jemand ein Logitech Z623 Soundsystem für 50€ sucht, kann sich bei mir melden......


----------



## Seven-Eleven (12. Juni 2022)

Meine erste NVME SSD mit 500 GB Speicherplatz ist montiert :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (12. Juni 2022)

Bin mal gespannt, ob du das beim Booten merkst. Die sind ja an sich sauschnell.


----------



## Deleted 609316 (20. Juni 2022)

Für manche Anwendungen sogar zu schnell🤣, ich musste Fast Boot in Windows deaktivieren, da das Steel Series Headset nicht mitkommt🤓


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Juni 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob du das beim Booten merkst. Die sind ja an sich sauschnell.


Werde ich sicher. Die SSD am Hauptsystem ist am SATA 2 Controller angeschlossen. Ist da aber auch egal. Der braucht eh knapp 4 Minuten bis es hochgefahren ist aufgrund von CPU und RAM-Tests beim Einschalten.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. Juni 2022)

Habe mal den Aida Stresstest gemacht um zu sehen wie hoch die Lüfter drehen :




CPU Lüfter über 4500 U/min.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. Juni 2022)

Falls jemand sowas braucht, PN?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. Juni 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Von Innen :
> Anhang anzeigen 1471620
> GPU, RAM und Laufwerke fehlen noch.....


System verkabelt und getestet :









Sieht schonmal gut aus. Jetzt wird sich auf den RAM Speicher konzentriert.....


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juni 2022)

Was hast du jetzt verbaut?


----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. Juni 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Was hast du jetzt verbaut?


AMD Ryzen 5 1600af, MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX, 8 GB ECC DDR 4, Zotac GTX 1050 Ti, 500 GB M.2 SSD


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Juni 2022)

Ah, ECC Ram.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. Juni 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ah, ECC Ram.


Ist nur provisorisch drin. Kümmere mich um bessere RGB RAM Riegel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juni 2022)

nachdem die Kiste gerade mal über's Wochenende daheim steht für neue Festplatten und ein paar weitere Arbeiten 












zweimal 





mit 8GB RAM, aktuell 2x 1TB als raid1, einmal 1TB als Ziel von mysqldump und rsync als lokales Backup, das wiederum zieh ich noch zu mir nach Hause auf eine usb-Platte.

(mein Arbeitgeber bietet die Möglichkeit, für überschaubare Preise eigene Hardware in eines unserer Rechenzentren zu stellen, da steht der normalerweise. Weil aber die Kombination aus Wochenende und RZ eher laut und nervig ist gestern nachmittag mal ausgebaut und mit nach Hause genommen um in Ruhe dran arbeiten zu können, Montag gehts wieder zurück)


----------



## Seven-Eleven (26. Juni 2022)

Mal eingeschaltet und von außen :


----------



## Seven-Eleven (26. Juni 2022)

Könnte einen Ryzen 7 3700X für 140€ bekommen. Aber ich bin noch am überlegen.......


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Juni 2022)

Guter Preis, guter Prozi. Insbesondere besserer Speichercontroller und etwas höhere IPC-Leistung.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (28. Juni 2022)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Guter Preis, guter Prozi. Insbesondere besserer Speichercontroller und etwas höhere IPC-Leistung.


Ist aber erstmal "nur Wunsch". Muss mich erstmal um Mikrofon und Kopfhörer kümmern damit ich endlich wieder mit Musikproduktion anfangen.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (3. Juli 2022)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Falls jemand sowas braucht, PN?
> Anhang anzeigen 1504012


Noch vorhanden........


----------



## Seven-Eleven (5. Juli 2022)

Die 16 GB DDR4 G. Skill Fury RGB sind eingetroffen und montiert :










XMP und einstellungen muss ich noch vornehmen. Kann mich nun auf Tastatur, Maus und Boxen konzentrieren..............
Könnte auch einen RGB-Gehäuselüfter bekommen. Muss schauen welchen ich für das MB brauche.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. Juli 2022)

Er lebt schonmal :


----------



## Seven-Eleven (11. Juli 2022)

Habe mal ein wenig experimentiert :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (18. Juli 2022)

Ist nun auch mit meinem Netzwerk verbunden. Jetzt nur noch die zwei 4 TB HDDs einbauen und Peripherie besorgen und das System ist (vorerst) fertig.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (19. Juli 2022)

Bei dem Wetter wird der ML350 recht laut. Im Idle gemessen :


----------



## silberwald (8. August 2022)

Nach Gehäuse und Ram Wechsel...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. August 2022)

AMD System bis auf Maus und Pad fertig :


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. August 2022)

Falls jemand so was braucht, kann sich bei mir melden :
Nektar Impact GX61 MIDI Keyboard


----------



## Tony- (20. August 2022)

Der Rechner war bei mir ganz schnell wieder unterm Tisch, PS5 auch irgendwann.. Auch wenn alles wirklich leise ist geräuschlos ist es noch lange nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. August 2022)

Ich halte geräuschlos auch für eine weitgehende Illusion, unter Luft sowieso.
Selbst meine Larifarisystem bräuchte zwei Mora420, um unter Volllast für mich geräuschlos zu sein.

Aber bei dem Spulenfiepen der aktuellen Grafikkarten höre ich ohnehin lieber die Lüfter.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (24. August 2022)

Gegen den Proliant ist das AMD System sehr leise. Beim Proliant bin ich schon auf 75 dba bei Witcher 3 gekommen bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (24. August 2022)

Tony- schrieb:


> Der Rechner war bei mir ganz schnell wieder unterm Tisch, PS5 auch irgendwann.. Auch wenn alles wirklich leise ist geräuschlos ist es noch lange nicht.
> Anhang anzeigen 1536686


Hauptrechner ist bei mir auch unterm Schreibtisch. Alleine schon wegen über 30 Kg Gewicht.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (1. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Deleted 609316 (2. Oktober 2022)

Gestern hab ich endlich mal meine 3060ti Undervoltet, sieht gut aus bisher, 70Watt weniger Verbrauch, und 10grad kühler, am Hotspot sogar 16 grad, und das bei einem
Verlust von nur einem FPS im Bechmark🙈😄


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Oktober 2022)

Solide, vor allem bei der Ausgangsleistung.
Hab gut 65W weniger geschafft bei meiner 6800XT.


----------



## kordesh (2. Oktober 2022)

Barricade schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich endlich mal meine 3060ti Undervoltet, sieht gut aus bisher, 70Watt weniger Verbrauch, und 10grad kühler, am Hotspot sogar 16 grad, und das bei einem
> Verlust von nur einem FPS im Bechmark🙈😄



Wollte ich bei meinem Laptop mit 3060 eigentlich auch mal angehen. 
Hab’s dann aber immer gelassen, weil man den Benchmark glaube ich nach jeder Änderung der Einstellung durchlaufen lassen muss und das Einstellen bis zum Endergebnis dann ewig dauert, oder?!


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Oktober 2022)

Ja, das solltest du tun. Eine solide Optimierung geht schnell, lange dauert es, das letzte Quäntchen rauszuholen. Was halt immer passieren kann, ist dass ein funktionierendes Setup in einem Spiel plötzlich doch nicht will (grade kürzlich mit Quantum Break gehabt, während das sonst hövhst zickige  Zeto Dawn lief).


----------



## Deleted 609316 (2. Oktober 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Wollte ich bei meinem Laptop mit 3060 eigentlich auch mal angehen.
> Hab’s dann aber immer gelassen, weil man den Benchmark glaube ich nach jeder Änderung der Einstellung durchlaufen lassen muss und das Einstellen bis zum Endergebnis dann ewig dauert, oder?!


Bin gestern von 22-halb drei morgens gesessen, falls das deine Frage beantwortet 🤣🙈, und wie Lord Shadow sagt, muss das nicht für jedes Spiel passen, bei denen die ich aktuell spiele sieht’s aber schon mal gut aus


----------



## kordesh (2. Oktober 2022)

Barricade schrieb:


> Bin gestern von 22-halb drei morgens gesessen, falls das deine Frage beantwortet 🤣🙈, und wie Lord Shadow sagt, muss das nicht für jedes Spiel passen, bei denen die ich aktuell spiele sieht’s aber schon mal gut aus



Ach du scheiße! Bin gerade ne Stunde Auto gefahren und habe wir währenddessen überlegt, dass ich das Ganze gleich angehen werde - Nööööö….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 609316 (2. Oktober 2022)

Du musst ja die sache nicht gleich komplett durchziehen, fängst halt mal an, und machst so lange du Zeit und Lust hast, und dann später eben wieder ein bisschen rumtüfteln?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Oktober 2022)

Eben. Mal 100mV runter gehen und schauen, ob es läuft. Wenn ja, 150mV. Wenn nicht, 75mV.


----------



## kordesh (2. Oktober 2022)

Barricade schrieb:


> Du musst ja die sache nicht gleich komplett durchziehen, fängst halt mal an, und machst so lange du Zeit und Lust hast, und dann später eben wieder ein bisschen rumtüfteln?





Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Eben. Mal 100mV runter gehen und schauen, ob es läuft. Wenn ja, 150mV. Wenn nicht, 75mV.



Ja ok. Stimmt. Das hätte ich machen können. 
Liege aber gerade mit der Switch aufm Sofa und das wird jetzt auch wohl so bleiben


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. Oktober 2022)

Mein AMD System bekommt sein erstes Update. Eine GTX 1660 Ti.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (18. Oktober 2022)

Ist angekommen :


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. Oktober 2022)

Ist eingebaut :


----------

